# IUI Friends Part 28



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy chatting


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Cally ET sounds like ti went perfectly wishing you loads of luck on your 2ww      and loads of       for your BFP on teh 13th    

Murtle sending you loads of       thoughts for this mornign I hoe everythign goes smoothly for you    

KJ, so please the visit went well - although if course we all knew it would. Littlie continues to be such a sweety adn I really hope I get to meet you and her one day. Reading your posts still brings a tear to my eye and I can't wanit for my 2 to be her age it is such an exciting age

Donna x x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Murtle 

Wohoo it's 10am & ET time, go Murtle  go Murtle  go Murtle 
                              
  
                              
Sonny & Cher will soon be home  
Thinking of you so very much & hoping all goes well today. Botty bombs, 2WW & BFP in that order!!
That double celebration is so close you can almost touch it  
Lots of love,

Erica.   *


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Cally

            
      
            
      
            
      
Hope you're resting!! George & Ringo will be well happy, snuggly & toastie now  & DEFINATELY here for keeps  

Happy Friday all.

Erica.xx*


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Oh mate your stories just get better & better  I have the most wonderful images in my mind which bring a tear to my eye but in a good way. You are now reaping all the benefits & rewards making the horrible journey you had to get here worth it   The story with your friends little girl & then Halloween are just the things dreams are made of   So pleased the visit went well & things will only get better & better.
Holly - Wohoooooooo welcome back lovely girl       So pleased to see you posting again.
Great news that all is well with you, new house move very close, work going well, DH doing fab & new improved tx in the New Year. New house, new baby sweetheart        I'm putting mine up for sale next week  Will mail you asap, much love.

Happy Friday everyone, thank goodness it's the weekend  it's been one of those weeks.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Murtle's news, what a great end to the week. It's just perfect 

"Perfect 8 cell & 6 cell embies on board. Smooth transfer. Had acu straight after to help them snuggle in".

Wohoooooo Go Murtle Go............
           
              
           

Fantastic news buddy, you must be overjoyed. I'm really happy for you & I'm sure that Sonny & Cher are snuggling in right now with the help of a lovely relaxing acu session. We'll get you through the 2ww & all the way to testing day. When is that btw  Double BFP celebration for you & Cally hun, the finish line is in sight. Hardest part over, now just try & relax & take things easy.

Love & snuggly embie vibes,

Erica   *


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news murtle   sending snuggling in vibes to sonny and cher   

well we've had our first incidence of drawing on the walls this morning..stupidly left her chalking on her board in the kitchen then became of noises a bit closer and littlie saying 'ooooh' - lovely brown chalk lines all over the hall  so glad we used that dulux family paint as it wiped off fairly easily!

friend came over this morning and bought her a lovely little wooden milking type stool with her name carved into the top..so special, made me cry 

kjx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OH KJ what a lovely gift   I did laugh at the drawing on the walls, you can return the laughter when its my turn x2 

Well done Murtle


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie to say how thrilled and excited I was to read Cally & Murtle's GREAT NEWS!   Girls it really couldn't be better for you both and I'm sending you shed-loads of            for your    Hope those little embies are burrowing in safely as I type this.... try to stay calm and positive you two!! We're all rooting for you and sending heaps of     your way for a double celebration in two weeks time...  

Welcome back lovely Holly! Really missed you and its great to see you post again.   Sorry to read you've had an abandoned cycle, but onwards and upwards for the New tx in the New Year and a New house & New baby to go in it!   Have a lovely time with Misky...  We'll miss you at the meet in December... 

Erica - not sure when you're going again, but hoping for a little "addition" for you too very soon - and I DON'T mean of the mathematical variety! 

KJ - keep those lovely Littlie stories coming! It's so nice to see it all going so well hun... Loads of firsts to enjoy at last!   

Starr - love your pic of Daisy... she's a sweetheart.  You sound as if you've taken to motherhood like a duck to water.  

Moomin - hunny, sorry the hospital appointment was so   I wish I could do something practical to help...   Big, big   for you...

Right,     &     to everyone not mentioned. Can't sit here for too much longer as my   is killing me! Went for a   in a forest today and because I'm such an incompetent numpty I fell off into some stinging nettles! Nothing broken, just a bit bruised and battered....my pride mainly! 

Love you all,
Molly xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning lovelies 

Just a quick one,its my birthday today so off perfume shopping with dh  

Will be back later on,Molly hope your botty is ok


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

[fly]Happy Birthday Struthie[/fly]


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie as feeding and got friends coming soon

Molly.. had to laugh at your nettles story!!    sorry!! hope your ok today xxx

Struthie... Happy Birthday Honey!!! xx

hey with you and kelly we've got all bonfire/haloween covered!! Any xmas b'days out there??

Holly  lovely to see you...Sorry to hear you've had pants cycle..  hopefully new house will turn things around xxxxxx

Murtle and Cally... hope you're both taking it easy!! Still got everything crossed for you xxxx

Love to all
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

[fly] [font=[SIZE=67px]HAPPY BIRTHDAY STRUTHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

              

[size=30pt]Much love,
Jess xxx[/SIZE]


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow Murtle what fab embies - got to be a "jackpot" in there!  Hang on tight & "enjoy" your 2ww!

Love Jess x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STRUTHIE!!!!*   

hope you've had a lovely day

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone have had a lovely day with dh   and its been fab apart from my dad being his usual stupid self but thats for another day!

Thanks again xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Drawing on the walls  sorry but how fab! Looking forward to hearing about all of your "firsts".
Molly - Here's to that addition  pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee! I've got a hospital appt on Monday so I'll update everyone then on my tx issues, thanks for asking  Sorry to hear about the stinging nettles  hope you got DP to dab you all over with doc leaves  
Struthie -    hope you had a wonderful day slim, fit bird!
Starr -  birthdays? How about this..........my niece & MIL have Christmas day birthdays  I'm not far from Xmas, just after New Year & plan on being fat, forty & fertilised   
Holly -    if you're peeking in missus.
Murtle -     love to you, Sonny & Cher. Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you, we're all right behind you & looking forward to great news next week. I read on your diary that you want a new name for botty bombs as you are using the front door this time. Well my 6 year old niece has always called her nether regions her "bitsy's". So how about Bitsy Bullets or you could use the word beaver   
Cally - I'm ok mate  & focused on lots of good news next week  You & Murtle are going to make us all so happy   George & Ringo will be well attached now & getting bigger every day  Hope you're getting the rest that you should be, you work such long hours. Best of British to the trainee too, fancy having you as a teacher  what a shock for him/her! 
Hello & much love to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry Jess   
You sneaked on so briefly I hardly noticed you.
Where have you been   Got a note from your mom   
Hope all is well with you & that we "see" you again soon missus.
Is it all go for January?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I didn't want to chat anyway


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle
I've just read your diary, see you liked my suggestion then   
Blimey where has everyone gone  Christmas shopping   
Think I'll go to the gym I've got friends there


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

But masses of...........................
   
to Cally & Murtle, hope you're ok ladies, not too long now time flies when you're having fun  
George  & Ringo   Sonny  & Cher  

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm actually starting to feel sorry for you talking to yourself   Thought I'd put you out of your misery


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon all,

It's so nice reading back on this thread and feeling the happy vibes that are floating about  It's been long overdue. Have had quiet a few chuckles at your antics 

KJ - I so love hearing about Littlie's adventures  PLease keep them coming  She seems so happy and contented. Looks like she's fitted in nicely with you both. Had a chuckle at her drawing on the walls, bet you weren't mad for long  You appear to be having a magical time together. Here's to many many more magical moments 

Norma, oops I mean Erica  - Only 6 more sleeps til DF comes home  Guess you'll have someone to play with then  Thanks for you continued love and support&#8230;you're a true diamond 

Molly -  Sorry, but had to laugh when I read about your accident. I hope your DP helped you soothe away those stings. Lovely to hear from you again 

Cally -  for George & Ringo    Hope teacher got her apple this morning 

Holly - Lovely to hear from you again stranger. Looks like the house is coming along. Sorry to hear about your cancelled Tx but I'm pleased to hear you haven't given up trying. I think of you often as I've been leaning on some of your old friends&#8230;*Faith, Hope, Trust and Belief*&#8230;they have been working very hard for me over the past few weeks 

Starr - Can't believe Daisy is 4 weeks old already. Hope you are both doing well. I just her piccies in the gallery 

Moomin - Well done Megan. Clever little girl walking already 

Kelly - You've disappeared. Hope everything is ok 

Looby - You've bee awful quiet lately Hun. Hope everything is ok with you and Katie 

Struthie - Hope you had a fab birthday. Hope your dad didn't put too much of a dampner on the festivities 

VIL - Any news from you and Moosey?   

Jess -  Hanging on very tight indeed 

Donna - Love the piccie of your little cheeky devil and that ever so cute pumpkin. They are just 2 very scrummy little boys. First birthdays next week&#8230;hope you all have lots of fun 

I'm busy xmas shopping today.... All on-line of course  Far too dark and gloomy to go out. Though I may have to lay it on a bit thick tonight and get DH to massage my feet as he usually does after a hard days shopping 

Hope somebody else comes along to play with the lovely Erica this afternoon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey I wish someone would play with me, oops sorry Murtle, you mean on here don't you  
I'm used to being on my own mate  if it's not at home you lot keep b*ggering off somewhere  

 just 6 more sleeps til I see DF. Won't have seen him for 7 weeks, or spoken to him for 3 weeks (probably a good job really). He's behaving better now so I've cancelled the op I booked him in for  
Best of all I get to play yippee!!!!!! Hope you didn't mean in a naughty way   
There are loads of happy vibes on the thread & they will only increase with great news next week from you & Cally      bring it on!

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone  

Well, I've been a terrible IUI Friend recently.  I'm really sorry - I just didn't feel like posting and have been in a bit of a "no-mans" land/where do I go from here kind of state of mind.

Anyway I just wanted to say hi to everyone and in particular..........

KJ - So so happy that Littlie is now where she belongs.  Your posts really are inspiring

Starr - Daisy looks beautiful..............I can't believe she's here.  Huge congratulations!!!!!

Murtle -            I really hope this is the one.  Stay positive!


Lots of love to everyone

Rachel xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel  
Lovely to see you again hun, how are you?
You have not been a terrible friend, you have just been taking time out we all need that sometimes   We all need it from time to time so totally understand. No-mans land is a horrible place to be, we all understand that too.
Do you feel better for your break? Have you managed to make any plans? I hope all is good with you & that you don't leave it so long to post again. Take care & welcome back.

Erica.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

how funny rachel, i was thinking about you the other day and wondering where you'd got to. as Erika says dont apologise for taking some time out...limboland aint funat all, i hope somehow you get to a different land 

no news here really, littlie's been poorly sick all week and so far today doesnt seem much better despite 3 doses of antibiotic  hopefully today she'll turn a corner..she's already back in bed having been awake since 5.30 crying mostly, even the Fimbles DVD didnt cheer her up 

feeling so sad for murtle and cally still. i was so sure we were going to have a double whammy..i get so frustrated for people when it just doesnt work and theres no bloomin reason 

murtle      

cally       

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok ladies, on the advice of others I think I should give you all my tx update. My thoughts are with Cally & Murtle, they know how much they mean to me & how I feel for them both at the moment. I want to thank them both from the bottom of my heart for being my support system over the last 6 weeks or so it has meant so much (special   for Cally for the phone calls & for picking me up during those down moments). I don't want them to worry about me now but want them to concentrate on themselves for a while  

I've had 2 reasons for being quiet, the thread has been very   & my way of coping with tx is to switch off & pretend it's not happening. Anyway here's my last fews weeks up until today....................

This cycle has been hassle & problems from the start but I love a challenge! I desperately didn't want to do tx at Xmas time as it's never kind to us, Xmas 05 our 1st IVF failed & you all know about Xmas 06   Anyway with DF going away next year for 6 months & it could be March or May tx had to be now or never   so me being me, I plumped for now!

DF pointed out that we agreed 3 goes   - I pointed out that we have only done ICSI twice so persuaded him one last attempt  
The hospital changed their pricing plan   - I've had to shop for drugs seperately but it's been interesting & I found a great pharmacy saving myself £300 on hospital quoted prices  
The hospital wanted to double my dose of Menopur due to my FSH   - I had to argue for weeks, I always respond well to the drugs but finally got what I wanted an increase from 3 to 4 daily not 6 like they wanted   
DF has been away for the whole cycle   - It's been hard but I've had a couple of great buddies around me  
DF couldn't get home for EC   - I had to d/r for an extra 1 & a half weeks which wasn't nice   

So it all began in October & yesterday was EC day   time really has flown. DF's flight was delayed by over an hour so he landed at 10am & we had to be at the hospital for half past   Somehow we were only 10-15mins late & the hospital were fab. It's unfortunate that I haven't seen DF for 7 weeks & our first meet up was for EC & a hurried one at that   No time to chat, catch up etc but hey needs must (he's gutted at no  too but he'll get over it!) Yesterday went well & I was VERY proud to get 19 eggs   Todays phone call was a little disappointing as 18 could be used but only 8 fertilised. It's our worst fertilisation rate but it only takes one        

We desperately wanted to go to blasts because that is what worked last time. I'm booked in for EC at midday tomorrow but they will   me in the morning with an update on my embies, grades etc & will let me know if they will consider blasts. I guess if I loose any I won't be allowed to. That's ok, reaching ET is indeed something to be very proud of so I'm calm, relaxed &   "c'est la vie" My eyes are well & truly focused on the prize & this will definately be our last attempt DF has had enough now.

So Crazybabe I shall be joining you on the   very soon hopefully.
Candy & Doods, thank you   
Cally & Murtle     

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Blimey Erica - you are a dark horse - but can understand why you wanted to keep it quiet.  I really hope that you get good news tomorrow and that you are able to go for blasts.  Thinking of you and keeping EVERY thing crossed for you that you get your well deserved prize at the end of your 2ww

We will all be here with you on 2ww.  

Sending you loads of love and hugs hun and of course lots of


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello again


Erica - I came back just at the right time!  I completely understand the need to just get on with it sometimes, but we're right behind you.  Sending loads of        and super-dividing vibes to you and your embryos.  It CAN and WILL work!   

KJ - Thanks for thinking of me!  I hope Littlie gets better really soon.  How's life as a Mummy?

Kelly - Belated congratulations.  I can't believe number 4 is on the way!  Fantastic and amazing!!!

Big hellos to everyone else - I hope you're all okay.


Love Rachel xxxx


PS  At least it's nearly Christmas - i love it!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

erika - just sending you huge bundles of                                 for tomorrow. 8 eggs is brilliant hun 

kj x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Erica - wow!  Well done on ec and loads of luck for tomorrow        8 embies are a fabulous amount!
  

Amananda x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Erica have replied in the other thread but sedning you some      on here too xxx

Rachel.. Hello honey.. lovely to see you back on here xxx

All ok here.. Missy still not well.. lots of exploding nappies.. but she seems fine in herself... 

Love to all 
Me xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

lovely ladies I hoped you would understand & just knew you would support me  
I've been so positive & upbeat, the fertilisation result just shocked me yesterday, sorry  

Anyway I've just had 2 embies put back    The embryologist said that quantity & quality meant they wouldn't consider blasts which was a huge disappointment as a normal 2 day transfer has never worked for me before, my pregnancy came from blasts. We've had a grade 2 & a grade 3 put back both 4 cells. We've never produced a grade 1 my hospital rarely grade them as 1 & grade 3 is considered average the embryologist said that's why they decided they should go back now. I'm happy with that & appreciate that they know their job far better than I ever could. There was nothing to freeze. So this is it, sh*t bust!

ET was smooth & easy, although I am still sore from EC Weds but that is normal. Cally has just texted & named the embryos "Martha & Arthur"   silly  Test date is the 30th, the day before the meet which is why it looks like I won't be able to make it. 

Right I'm off for some more tlc from DF    I need 7 weeks worth   

Love to all & thanks for your support & understanding.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

BIG hugs to Cally and Murtle...   I am so sad that you've had this outcome - as others have said, you both deserve far better than this... Makes me so   and   . I admire both of you for your resilience and determination. Cally - I hope with all my heart that the lap and dye does the trick and you get a natural BFP in the next few months.   Murtle - I'm hoping for a turn around in your luck too - you deserve it.  Lots of TLC and pampering are my prescription for you both for now.  

Erica -  I had a feeling you were  !!! How on earth did you manage to keep that  ?? Loads of sticky vibes to Martha and Arthur....                                        ...they're all you need hunny. Try not to dwell on the fact that your pregnancy came from blasts darlin' - Martha and Arthur are already snuggled in where they belong in mum's tum - and they are gonna stay there for the next 8-and-a-half months!    

Loads of love to everyone
Molly
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GO ARTHUR   

  GO MARTHA  

i'm glad DF is still around..fromyour other posts it sounded like he'd deposited and run..pleased he is still here to wrap you in cotton wool a little 

sending billions of                 and much love 

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow Erica I don't know how you kept all that quiet but I completly understand why you did.

I know you don't really know me as I am new to this thread but wanted to wish you, Arther and Marther lots of luck and love       

Donna x x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Erika - sending you      for Martha and Arthur and a massive  .  
Take care sweetie


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry - have been away on hols, so not been in touch for a while. Wanted to send tons of                to Cally and Murtle. I'm truly gutted for you both. I so, so wanted to come back to happy news. Sending you both lots of love.

Erica - you dark horse, you!              to you - have pm'd you and Cally, too. Hang on in there, hun. My second IVF batch of embies weren't as plentiful or as 'good' as the first, but we all know what happened next...

KJ - love hearing about Littlie! You sound so happy - your news really is a joy to read.

Holly - if you're reading, huge thanks for the pm hunny. Will pm you back soon, promise!

Starr - Daisy is gorg! How are you finding motherhood?

Big, big loves to everyone else and apols to all not mentioned.

All fine here - Eve is cruising now; Hamish pulling up to stand. Eve was poorly about a month ago and in hospital with croup, which was horrible, but things have been pretty settled since (give or take the odd nightmare night teething etc). Will post pix soon... I promise!

I'm OK - babes start settling in at nursery next week for three days a week, and I'm booked on my first office freelance job in three weeks time, so things are gearing up again for another major period of change! I've also been commissioned for three features so far, which have boosted the coffers no end. I'm starting to think that going freelance was the best decision after all, all be it a bit scary. I'm just not used to not having a reliable salary, but the pros of working for myself, not being too stressed AND, most importantly, having plenty of quality time with the bubs far outweigh the cons. Anyway, we'll see how it works out... 

Right, had best go...

You're all in my thoughts often, even if I don't post as much as I'd like.

Much love,
C xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely to see you catwoman and to hear your news  sounds like a good decision re work, hope it all works out well  yes piccies PLEASE 

erika sending you a few billion       and a north-pole-covering-amount of   

littlie's all better now,back to her normal happy self and starting to eat again too phew! just me and dh struggling with sniffles and throats now..i could earn good money on a sex line with my husky voice at the moment 

love to all

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies  

I'd like to say that I've been AWOL because DH is pampering me, won't let me do anything & is simply wrapping me up in cotton wool. But I'd be lying! He has in fact taken over my laptop & done little else than play a football game on it since transfer  I'm trying very hard to stay calm but have been tempted to send him to A&E on more than one occasion to have it removed from where the sun doesn't shine  

Anyway I'm bored rigid but have taken advice & got myself signed off for the week. I'm reading, trashy mags, my book, watching tv & generally lazing around, in fact I don't think I got out of my pj's until today  It might sound great but I am someone who finds it difficult to be still for long so it is more having to than wanting to but all in a good cause. I'm doing as little as possible although the urge to crack on with jobs that DF isn't doing sometimes get a bit too much. I'm feeling fine, relaxed, & like it's not actually me who is on the 2ww   Not sure why I feel so chilled but glad I do. I'm not taking any notice of "signs" & symptoms & will definately NOT be testing early. I feel like a bit of an old pro (this is NOT the cue for any horrible remarks  especially from you Cally!) so know better than that. DF is on holiday until next Tuesday morning but unfortunately not for test day. I have booked that day off work so that I have all day to get my head around things as I will be alone (except for you lovelies of course   )

So all good here & please please Arthur and/or Martha are snuggled in as we speak        

Thanks for your lovely messages & support, they mean so much. Off to catch up with personals now.
Lots of love,

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally & Murtle - Thinking of you both   I'm pleased that you've made some decisions about the future & hope that it brings you both all you wish for   
Molly - Hey you, well done on that weight loss    what an impressive ticker missus! Hope you've had something nice to reward yourself, you deserve it. How's the new office now & have you had anymore surprise dinner parties. Take care poppet 
KJ - North Pole amount of fairydust & billions of  have been gratefully received, thank you so much  So pleased that littlie is better, she has had a rough time of it hasn't she. Bet you can't wait for Xmas this year can you  Btw I was reading on the other thread about the tonic you give her. My niece has had a couple of bouts of illness recently & is a poor eater. Anyway I told my sister about the tonic & she'd already gone and bought one that day. It was Minadex, the one you mentioned & my niece has been eating far better since she's been taking it 
Donna - Thank you for your wishes  it's nice to "see" you over here. I think I read that your boys were going to be 1 soon, it must have been in the last week or so, if I've missed it I hope they had a fantastic  you must have felt so proud.
BunBun - Blimey where have you been  Great to see you sweetheart, are we allowed to know your gorgeous sons' name? Not to worry if not, just let us know how things are going & how fantastic it is being a mummy  Hope all is well with you.
Catwoman - Hello you. Apologies  because I meant to let you know about Cally's news but I got carried away with things & forgot to text you. Pleased to hear that Hamish & Eve are both well now & great news about the job. Pix soon    please. Thanks for pm will reply asap  

Big hello to all not mentioned 

Erica.xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Erica,

Thank you for thinking of me it was the boys birthday on saturday and it was a great day. thank you  

Sending you loads of     and       vibes
when is test day? (wednesday?)

Donna x x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just a quickie as just got back from hospital but wanted to send Arthur and Martha lots of      and snuggling in vibes. Hold on tight to mummy babies.

Erica loads of love and   for you sweetie.

Shazia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Checking if it’s safe to come back…..Have we all finished poo fishing  

Erica ~ One week down, only one more to do     to Mr Erica. Doesn’t he realise how precious you are. If he doesn’t buck up his ideas I’ll be heading your way to perform the op myself…without anaesthetic of course   Seriously though, it doesn’t really matter if the house isn’t kept ***** and span. Just enjoy your time together     to Martha and Arthur      

Cally ~ I’ve packed my bikini   …Have you decided where we’re going yet? Hope your doing OK  

Donna ~ Glad the boys had a great birthday   How did the cake turn out?

Shazia ~ Love your piccie of Lainey…simply gorgeous   Hope everything went ok at the hospital

Starr ~ Seems like you’ve had a tough week   Hope Daisy is feeling better.   at your car story. You must have been frantic   Just so glad it all worked out in the end.   to mini for putting you through all that.

Candy ~   Hope J is better now. Hope you managed to solve the dummy problem. Thanks for being such a great friend but Erica is right (that’ll go straight to her head   )... your problems are still your problems and you should feel free to ask our lovely ff for help and advice no matter what is happening with others and their TXs. The bumps page is for you to do just that. I really do  appreciate your concern for me. You’ve always been there for us all. Let us help you for a change  

KJ ~   Anything to earn  a bit of extra £££ for xmas. Are we allowed to talk about the C word yet? Would love to be a fly on the wall at yours this xmas. It’s going to be so magical. Another great first I’m sure. Glad Littlie is feeling so much better. Hope you recover soon  

Molly ~ I followed Dr Molly’s orders and we have both had lots of TLC and pampering. Ta my lovely   

Moomin ~   Glad you have such a lovely and caring GP to help you. I hope the new meds are starting to work. Shame about the counselling as I think you would really benefit. It may be worth asking your GP about CBT. There are some excellent computer versions around if she can’t arrange face to face therapy for you. She may be able to recommend one to you.

Rachel ~ So lovely to hear from you again   Hope you enjoyed the summer (what little sunshine we had). Anything exciting happening in your world?

BunBun ~ We would love to hear how you and DS are getting along. I imagine you are ultra busy right now but I hope he is settling in with you nicely. Bet you’re looking forward to your first xmas together  

Catwoman ~ So pleased to hear Hamish and Eve are both doing so well   Great news on the job front. Looking forward to seeing those piccies.

Getting back to normal at my end. Back on the diet...kinda overdid the eating and drinking this weekend   Back to work next week   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Ok so I am officially the worst FF'er ,Im so pants at logging on and keeping up,I have not been online for donkeys,infact its sssso bad that when I logged on I had 66 emails   all [email protected] mind you  

Erica-OMG you little devil,how can you keep things that quiet eh?? wishing you so much luck hunny,it would be so fab to see you get your much deserved bfp     

Catwoman-we want pics      glad work is good hun

Kj-yey littlie is better  

Rachel-thanks hun,lovley to see you back.

Murtle-I am so sorry it was not your turn hun,sending you tonnes of squidgy love and hugs   

Sorry to those I have missed,will be back soon

Been so busy latley,Im giving up my little job at xmas,just cant keep up at home,Harry and Lilly are both fine apart from teething.Cant believe they are 6 months old today  

Im so knackered latley and need to find my maternity clothes out soon,huge belly already,midwives appointment tomorrow,got 20 week scan on new years eve  

Right must go

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all

Just a quickie as off xmas shopping after my 6 wek check at the docs!! (6 weeks already!!)

Just wanted to say Erika.. hope Arthur and Martha are well and happily sniggled down. Keep    honey... good news your way xxx

Murtle.. glad to see you back on and so perky!!  Hope you are ok xxx

Cally.. have you booked your hols yet!!??  Love to you too xxx

Ok must dash.. back later.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Donna - Aaaah glad that the boys had a great birthday   I bet you can't believe they are one already. Are you a bit of a cake maker then? I'm available for tea anytime  I even wash up when I'm the guest! Test day is next Friday, the last day of November  
Shazia - What were you at hospital for   Have I missed something? Hope you're ok   Thanks for the wishes hun & I still want a munch of Lainey, so scrummy.
Murtle - Has the healthy lifestyle started now then mate   So if there is no wine in the rack guess you'll just have to chew on the frame, no calories though  Was considering hiring Mr Murtle to train DF but I'm so relaxed I don't care anymore. I swear it's acu, I've never done it for so long before & feel really chilled  Put your bikini away Cally is off on a poo fishing holiday   
Kelly - OMG 20 week scan on New Years Eve   I can't believe that. Where have those weeks gone   Glad all is well with you & yours.
Starr - 6 week check up, nudge nudge    Hope you don't use all of your energy up Xmas shopping! Nothing to expensive for me pet, just a couple of lines on my test next week     
KJ - Are you still doing your Bonnie Tyler impersonation   Ooooh I just thought about her songs & straight away thought Total Eclipse...................................& jaffa cakes    ooooh I love them but only the "real" ones not the other stupid flavours.
Cally - Well it didn't take you long to   off the trainee, let's hope the next one lasts a little longer  
No more   for you, it's about time you had some of this instead         
Big   to everyone else.

All good here, can't believe tomorrow is the halfway mark   

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

nope still bonnie tyler..but with a cough! havent eaten a jaffa cake for years since i went glutenfree, but you've just made me want one!

1/2 way-yay!!!    

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

No i'm not a cake maker at all but I was determind that I wanted to make the boys birthday cakes. Mu mum always made ours so I guess thats wjere it comes from. My mum was really good and could make things like humpty dumpty sitting on a wall etc but I'm not in that league yet 
I just love cake.
I wasn't really mcuh of a cook till I started cooking for the boys, Dh and I eat very well now

Donna x x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds good to me. Yours for tea then your moms for cake   pencil me in


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Please,  talking food  

Day 2 of my diet and I'm sooooo hungry that I am seriously tempted to eat the wine rack


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Murtle,

I really should be joining you on your diet


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Wrong time of year for it Donna.....Way too much scrummy food available at this time of year. If I had a choice I would make the most of it and start my diet in the new year. Unfortunately, most of my clothes don't fit at the moment so I have to shed a few pounds now   I keep telling myself that my tummy is still swollen because of Tx but the scales tell me otherwise  

Kept dreaming of jaffa cakes last night   How do you eat yours? I like to nibble the chocolate layer off first then the orange squidgy bit then the sponge bit goes in whole


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm out growing my clothes to   but think I will start seriousy in the new year. trying to make a few small changes now though - like drinking more water

Not really a fan of Jaffa cakes


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Did someone mention jaffa cakes? If you did you'd better hide them 'cos I'm on my way 
Already spoilt myself by having a bar of galaxy today 
I promise I'll catch up with you all soon but at the moment I don't know whether I'm coming or going. 
Erika - nearly there, keep your eyes on the prize
Kelly - can't believe that you're 15 weeks and Lily and Harry are 6 months. Where did time go?
KJ - glad all going well with litte one. Love hearing your updates.
 to everyone else not mentioned.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

mmmmmmmm jaffa cakes and I have got none in   just found some butterscotch angel delight though ,might make that and eat the lot lol

Bun bun-I know what you mean about the time flying by,hows life as a mummy ?

Erica-Wohooooo half way hunny,this second week is always a killer,remember we are all here for you hun      

Starr-how did the check up and the shopping go hun??

angel delight here I come-or shall I have cheese and crackers

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

umm don't like jaffa cakes, however kelly i'm on my way for some angel delight - haven't had that in years!!!

Have sent you a pm as well hun!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yuck to anfel delights.... Yumm to Jaffa cakes!!

Check up was fine... very strange to be talking about contraception for the 1st time in 10 years!!  
Shopping was good too... we had a lovely day! Managed to start my xmas shopping but still loads to get!!

Love to all
xxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moom thanks for the pm hun,sorry I ate all the angel delight   

Starr-glad check up went fine,I found the contreception chat trange too but hey look at me  

I managed to wrap all Olivers pressies the other day while my mum watched the babies,need to wrap the few bits I have got for Harry and Lilly now.
My mum in law has taken all my 3 out so I am off to make some more baby food now,supplies are running low 

Kelly x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Just a quickie to say   to everyone and.....

Erika - I just wanted to send lots of                                       .  I hope you're managing to avoid "week two madness" which is what normally happens to me!

Can't believe the weekend is over    

Love Rachel xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi rachel  i know, where does the time go, i'm sure sats and suns go quicker than any other day!

well anyone want to join my new club..not the poo-fishers but now the all new poo-picker-uppers club! I was just about to have a shower and littlie was going to hop into..she likes to sit on the floor of the bath and play with her toys..i'd got her undressed and just popped my head into the shower to turn it on and when i looked back there was a row of turds along the landing  (luckily quite 'firm') she was squatting at the other end just finishing off  i only just got there quick enough to stop her investigating the fruits of her labour 

erika - hope you're doing ok hun                         

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ

I am already a member fo that club   we always let the boys crawl to the bathroom at bath time and I often find a package in the hall 

Erica    

Donna x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kj and Donna... ewww another thing to look forward to eh!!

Erika... how are you doing honey..??        

xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

A row of turds oh my word


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

KJ- seems like you have your hands full in more ways than one 
I haven't had the joys of either fishing or picking as yet but I'm sure I'll gain membership of those clubs soon 
As some of you asked (thanks for thinking of us) here's a quick run down of what's been happening.
It's been five months since we met piglet/sloth (will think of a proper name for him soon) and we have been lucky enough to see so many firsts. He couldn't sit unaided when he came but within in a month was doing so and then he took to standing holding on, does a few steps holding hands and surprised us two weeks ago by crawling (couldn't even roll over when we first met). He is a complete chatter box (mainly in his own language) but we do get the odd word when he feels like it, dada, mama, hiya, bye, two, fish or it could be kiss. He hasn't got any teeth as yet but is a very good eater & sleeper (hence the names piglet or sloth). I can't believe we've had a 1st birthday already and we're looking forward to a rather special christmas for once. We've had a few medicial problems to sort out but he is now getting the treatment/medication that he needs. Our reviews have been completed been ss & our court papers are in so we're almost there in making him legally ours. Phew.............. sorry to bore you all 
Take care and I'll catch you all soon


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Bun bun that is fantastic


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ahh bunbun thank you for the update,enjoy your very special christmas


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Well done on your weight loss  it's hard getting into it isn't it. Just think you can spend the Xmas holiday putting back on what you loose between now & then  sounds like a great plan to me! Good to see you're doing ok hun, 2008 will be a whole different kettle of fish (reminds me, I must send you one of those  )
Donna - How fab, a special package for mummy left in the hall  Love it! Hope you & your boys are ok.
BunBun - You don't bore us silly  I asked for an update! Your son sounds like an absolute dream & seeing all of those firsts must have been so special  Glad his health problems have been sorted out & great news that the court papers are in  Any idea when you get told? You are about to have the best  ever, bet you can't wait.
Kelly - Blimey you sound pretty sorted for Xmas, where do you find the time  Hope all is well with you & yours.
Starr - Talking about contraception for the 1st time in 10 years, guess they've moved on from the rhythm method then  Please give Daisy a big cuddle from me, I cancelled my room yesterday & won't be able to make the meet  
Rachel - Hello you  Yes the weekend always goes far too quickly I'm sure someone presses the fast forward button! I don't usually suffer 2ww madness but it definately started Monday  
KJ - "Poo Picker Uppers Club" how marvellous. Guess you don't use a scoop like I do for my dog  

Well only 2 days to testing  I felt great until Sunday but then AF type pains & spotting started so that put me on a downer. I know I'm still in with a shout but I'm not feeling as  as I was. Have never spotted before testing day before so that's a first for me. Not long until I know for sure anyway so lots of prayers being said       

Love to all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi everyone can I join you?  Will be starting IUI next cycle after missed miscarriage - I had a failed iui in 2002 but reading the sticky looks like its completely changed!  I only had to do colmid - scan for follicles then transfer!!  Hope this is the right place to post 



Julie x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie to wish Erika all the luck in the world tommorow      maybe different could be good eh!! xxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all xxx

Sosad... sorry to hear about your m/c.. its tough eh. You will prob be better joining the IUI girls TTC thread instead of here.. That's where all the girls cycling now tend to go.. This is more of a catch up thread..

Good Luck


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

SoSad - Hello  & welcome aboard. Like Starr said there is a thread for IUI girls ttc so it might be worth posting there as you can ask questions & get support from those doing the same as you at the same time. You are also more than welcome to post here on ther friends thread too  we are a lovely bunch of ladies & have got plenty of experience between us covering Clomid, IUI, IVF, ICSI, natural & adoption (blimey girls didn't that make us sound impressive  ). Everyone is at a different stage, some taking time out, some have had their dream come true, but all are incredibly supportive & helpful. I was so sorry to read of your miscarriage    the same happened to me at the end of last year, my heart goes out to you. You will feel better, stronger day by day & then will be ready to embark on a new & exciting journey & I wish you all the  in the world with that journey.

Starr - I'm hoping different is good lovely I really am      I told my sister that it was nothing like when I got my BFP but she said "you don't want to judge it on that do you because it wasn't right, something went wrong" I understood her point so am remaining positive until the fat lady bursts into song  Love to you & Daisy & have a great night Saturday   

All still the same here, spotting no worse in fact a little less & pains aren't as often   not a clue what's going on but not too long until I find out 

Have a good day all,

Erica.xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yep that's what i thought... the time that it worked was so different to any other month/cycle.. yay to different!! xxx Will be sorry not to see you on sat... xxxxxx

So sad... hmm Erika puts things much better than me... that was what i was trying to say... We have probablybeen through most experiences between us.. good and bad.. Good Luck again xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Erkia, I have been on reading your news honey sending you tons of     

I had IVF and got my results yesterday from the hospital and its a  , but to put your mind a rest, I had spotting and I have never had spotting between AF's even with Tx and a achy pulling feeling in my stomach (only way I can describe it) then 2 days later a whopper of a headache, I think its a positive sign for implantation bleed, I wish you all the luck in the world sweetie, will be checking up on you  

Katrina


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Oh wow Katrina I had no idea you were doing IVF at the moment, that is just the most fantastic news you must be absolutely thrilled  Have you been given a date for your 7 week scan? Please let me know when it is. Thank you so much for what you said I've not given up yet, Monday I did but that was the  of something I'd not experienced before. Now I'm excited..............

[fly]         
CONGRATULATIONS KATRINA & DH
WISHING YOU A HAPPY & HEALTHY
PREGNANCY & BEYOND.....   
         [/fly]

Take care & well done you.

Erica.xxx*


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr you put things beautifully, don't knock yourself


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Erika sending tons of          for tomorrow honey.

Hospital will send a letter for scan, will keep you updated.

Katrina


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies! Will got to the TTC thread     to everyone



Julie


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies........................

No point keeping you all waiting or waiting until I can get hold of DF (I've texted but no reply yet, he's working no doubt he'll ring when he can).
It's another negative for me   This feels extra cruel & I'm distraught.
I have no idea what the future holds, me & DF have very different wants, ideas & plans. This is going to make decisions very hard, whenever we make them, not yet everything is raw.

Christmas is NOT our time of year & I feel stupid for thinking this year was going to be any different.
I can't stop crying, feel incredibly sick & hurt so much. Can't face or talk to anyone today so have texted all who need to know. Not sure what to do with myself, feel "lost".

I just want to thank you all for everything & for those going tomorrow, have fun.
I probably won't be around for a while now, I've got so much to get my head around.

Lots of love to you all, take care,

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Erika I was so hoping for good news for you,I don't know what to say,I wish I could make it better for you.
But please know that we are here to support you in any way that we can


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Erica, I'm devastated for you.                   
Don't know what else to say  
All my love,
Claire xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica hun

I have messaged you on the ivf thread sweetie,I am so very sorry,lost for words.Thinking of you loads hun

Kelly


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all

Erica ~            Thinking of you  

Candy ~ You ok my sweet. There’s talk of a lucky escape …hope you and the boys are ok  

Starr ~ I’ve had a peek in the gallery and it looks like Daisy had a great time at the weekend. Bet she charmed the pants off of everyone   Not sure about the glasses though  

KJ ~ I suspect everyone fell in love with Littlie at the weekend   Did DH cope babysitting on his own or were there more poo fishing incidents? Yuk to the poo picking up club, don’t think I want to be a member of that one  

Molly ~ I’m glad you had a good time at Mother Goose. Well done Hereford in beating both Leeds and Hartlepool….Wembley all the way!  

Catwoman ~ It’s good that the twins have settled in nursery so well. I’m not surprised you miss them so much but needs must, clothes and toys don’t come cheap  

Kelly ~ Glad you had a good time on Saturday. Hope the breakfast was worth all the effort  

BunBun – Ahh! Wonderful to hear news of your son   It looks like he is thriving in your excellent care. I’m sure the final stages of the adoption will go through smoothly then he will be officially yours for ever. This Christmas is going to be your best ever. Enjoy every second of it    

Donna ~ I’ve voted for your charming little chappy  

Moomin ~ Hope you are doing ok. All set for Christmas? My  is up..is yours?

Looby ~ Where are you lovely girl? Missing you heaps  

Katrina ~ Congratulations on your exciting news!  

Struthie ~ Hello skinny fit bird! I see you are in training again…half marathon I am so impressed   I’ll be exhausted just cheering you on   Don’t envy you training in this awful weather, just hope you have a treadmill.

I'm ok. Nothing exciting to report. Diet going well but I now have 3 xmas parties to go to in the next 2 weeks. Decided to skip the food and just head for the bar...after all, there's no calories in liquids are there  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

murtle said:


> Looby ~ Where are you lovely girl? Missing you heaps


How spooky - i was thinking of you this morning - Left something on your profile  

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Erica I am so sorry it didn't work out this time   I don't have the words  

you take care and post when you feel you can we are all here for you  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

A big thank you to everyone who has voted for Callum  
If you haven't already then please vote

www.bounty.com/babyphoto

Callum is on page 37 thanks


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Erika - so sorry for you  . Take care of yourself and we're all here for you when you feel like posting.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Erica...so, so sorry - have PMd you...thinking of you loads.

Sorry I've not been around much recently...I'm still v up & down after our last neg cycle.  At least we have our donor cycle to look forward to in the New Year.

Molly, I desperately need to post your Christmas card & I can't find your address - help send me a PM or text me asap!!

I'm really fed up as I've got proper flu AGAIN!!!!! I had it at Easter just before we went on holiday (...did I mention the Maldives?!!!) & now I've missed the end of this term & the kids' party, so feel v miserable.  

DH has just rung me to say he thinks he's got it now as he's all shivery & achey - so I'll have to look after him even though I'm dying!!! What a mare!!

Still, we should all be clear for Christmas Day - just as well as I'm cooking!

KJ - think about you & your family loads!!!  Bet it's a really exciting time for you all...so pleased that you finally got there!  My mum gave me her diary entry of when her & dad got me...really made me cry to read it!!  Especially after seeing everything you guys went through.  I love a happy ending!!

Happy Christmas to everyone else - I'll try & post more often in the New Year!

Big MWAHs to everyone,
Jess xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a swiftie to wish you all merry Christmas (Jess, lovely to see you!); and to tell Cally, Murtle, Erica and anyone else who's been through the mill lately that you're very much in my thoughts. It can be a tough time of year for many people, and I know that this may not be the merriest of Christmases for you. Here's to 2008 bringing lots of luck and love to you all.
KJ - will be thinking of you, too! This will be a very different Christmas for you, but for all the right reasons. I can't tell you how thrilled I am for you.
We're all fine - babes have had cold after cold, but are coping well with nursery (I'd even go as far as to say that they seem to be loving it!). I'm back in the office doing some freelance work and I seem to have a fair amount coming in. So far, so good. We're doing well and are very happy.
Don't want to go on too much, as this thread has seen some appalling luck recently. All I can say (and I can't remember which one of you wise ladies said it first) that there are ways and means of having a family - that anyone can get there eventually, whatever their circumstances. Brave, wonderful KJ has proved that. And I truly believe that the lovely Jess will prove it in the New Year, too.
Much love to you all. It's my office Christmas party this evening, so I shall raise a glass to all of you here and send all my best wishes to you. I know how lucky I am and believe me, I never, ever forget it for a second.
Much love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry haven't been around much, just seem to be so busy all of the time at the moment. Megan is keeping me on my toes!!!!!

Hope to be going back to work at the end of next month, I am finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel - and it has been one hell of a journey - not one that I would wish on my worst enemy (well may be!) I am on loads of medication now, but to be honest I don't care as long as I am getting the old me back.

Will promise to try and post more after christmas when hopefully things calm down a bit.

Have had some fab afternoons with my Homestart Volunteer - she has been a godsend - and have only seen her twice - but has made one hell of a difference.

Just got one more thing to say and that is :

*MERRY CHRISTMAS

AND A 

HAPPY NEW YEAR

TO YOU ALL

XXXX*​
        ​


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to wish a very happy 2008 to all the IUI girls and hope that it brings you all happiness.

In particular, I hope that all who had a hard 2007, for whatever reason, get that extra bit of luck to bring about a much happier 2008.

Thinking of you all, even if I am a rubbish poster!

     
     

lots of love

Rachel


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to gategrash you Ive put a happy birthday message for Erica on celebration thread on boy/girl board .

its a special birthday so you may wish to post your wishes there

Love Ju x x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all!

Sorry for being such a crap poster...just wanted to wish you all a belated Happy New Year.  I think of you all often...just don't get chance to come on here nowadays.  Will have to make it my New Years resolution!

Much love to you all...

Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping in to say hello

Not feeling brilliant at the moment, seem to be on a steady spiral back downwards again - this illness is so hard, even my dr admitted it is being a bugger to treat.  

Off out tonight for a meal with DH and Megan for my birthday which should be nice 

Love and hugs to all


xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Just dropping in to say a big "hello" & wish everyone a happy 2008 (I know I'm a bit late but work is mega busy - as usual!!)

Erica - hope you're ok - think about you often!

Hi to all the other lovelies, Julie, Jilly, Molly, Holly, Kim, Struthie, Candy, Rachels, Claire, Kelly, Sair, etc, etc,etc

Big mwahs,
Jess xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

popping in to to say Hello

Nothing much to report except that I am hopefully going back to work on 12 feb !  Scared as have been off for over 6 months, going back in on a phased return so won't be working full hours for the first month

Hope everyone is ok, it is very quiet over here

xxx


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

I haven't posted here for months, so I thought I would come and say hello...  

On my 4th IUI cycle and am getting basted tomorrow, so fingers crossed!!

Best wishes to all

Stella


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

I AM SORRY REALLY DID NOT KNOW WHERE TO POST SO EVERYONE WHO IS STILL ON THE BOARD AND KNOWS ME WILL SEE IT...
JUST POPPED IN TO SAY HI TO STRUTHIE AND CANDY AND ALL THE OTHER GIRLS....AND TO WISH YOU ALL LUCK IN 2008  

LOVE JELLY (JAYNE) THE BOYS ARE 2 AND INTO EVERTHING AS I WRITE THIS...LOL) XX


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Lovely to hear from you   


xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello stranger,I thought you had dropped off the face of the earth!!


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello to you.
Sorry for not posting but we're going for a rough patch here. DH has been ill since a few days before christmas & still isn't fully recovered, then in the new year piglet (ds) became unwell (different thing) and became very ill, very quick. Endless visits to dr's (we were going daily at one point) and hospital still hasn't pin pointed what is wrong. They are trying all sorts of medication to get something to control it but at the moment nothing seems to be working. 
I'll catch up with you all soon.
x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Cally - that's fab news. Keeping everything crossed for you.
Lots of love to you, Erica, Jess, KJ and all the other lovelies,
Claire xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Cally that's great news!!!  Fingers crossed!

Moomin hope work is bearable & they're being lovely to you.

BunBun - really hoping DS is soon feeling much better.

Sadly it's v bad news for us - we were due to start our donor cycle at the end of this month but I got a phone call from our clinic on Mon lunch time & sadly our wonderful, lovely, generous egg donor has tested positive for having the CF gene.  This means she can't donate.   

I just feel so numb...I really, really thought that we just might have one last chance of having a baby.  I cried bucket loads all over again.   

The waiting list is 18 months & I'm now 41 so it's a non starter.  DH & I have got a lot of talking to do to decide if we want to go to Moscow or to just give up.

I expect we'll probably just give up because it's all too painful.


Really hope everyone else has better luck than us!

Love to all,

Jess xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Jess, am gutted for you. Have pm'd you


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just wishing Cally tons of              for tomorrow. Cally, if you read this and you talk to Erica, please pass on my love to her.
Jess - huge thanks for your PM. Will be in touch soon         hang on in there.
Much love to all the girls,
Claire xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Cally - good luck for tomorrow hun, hope all goes well,


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Callly hunny - all the very best for tomorrow sweetness!  Hope it gives you that boost that sees you right to the finish line.  In case I don't post again before your holiday - have a truly amazing time      Big  to Erica from me too!!!!

Jess - I'm so very sorry to read your news   I think of you often and had so much hope for your next steps.  What a distressing time for everyone.  You all must be shattered.  I know you are incredibly strong but your strength is being tested to the max right now and it's just so unfair    I hope the clouds clear and a new path shows you the way.  I have so much empathy for you - biggest, biggest  and loves.  Always here for you.

Claire - wow - your gorgeous two have had a 1st birthday!!  Where did that time go?!  Hope you had a wonderful day and you gave them all the love in the world from me!!

Moomin - good to hear you are feeling better 

To all my other special buddies - think of you all so much and hope you are all doing ok on your journeys down your various paths.  I miss you all a lot but haven't felt much like posting recently and it's been incredibly busy on this side of the world.  I pop in here from time to time but it's very quiet, which is a good thing in it's own way.  

After a year - our new house is going to be finished this week and we are set to move in at the weekend.  It's nice to think we have a permanent home after shifting back here 2 years ago.  Once we are settled we'll do our last treatment round and face that uncertain future then.

For now - I'm sending you all the biggest  and will be back soon(ish).

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess i'm so sorry to read your news hun..really really not fair  only you and dh can decided where the line is, its a very hard decision.sending you big big   

cally - hope all went well today and that it works its magic once again. where are you off to on hols?

catwoman - whee did that year just go..hope your lovely littlies had a fab birthday

holly - lovely to see you posting..how exciting about the house..bet you cant wait 

Rachel B how are you, you been quiet for a while..up to something on the quiet 

alls good here..littlie has her 2nd birthday coming up so we've been practising singing happy birthday..tonight we were singing it at tea time..when i asked her if she wanted a yoghurt she said 'no, cake...birthday'  had to explain i didnt actually have a birthday cake TODAY!
we've applied to court for the adoption order and will know the date in a couple of weeks when she will become really and truly ours 
plans are afoot for baby bro..but keeping schtum just for now

love to all

kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Please, please, please, let me rip it off    

As you can tell I've got the evil head on today...PMT big style   I have acupuncture and a counselling session this afternoon so hopefully they will sort me out.

I'm afraid I've been in the 'not a lot to say' and a bit of the 'thinking of other things' categories of late. Maybe trying again in April, still deciding  

Hope you are not too sore after yesterdays poking about Cally. Really hope it works its usual magic for you. Have a wonderful time on holiday. Let's all hope and pray you come back with some exciting news.

And leave that cyst alone...no squeezing it on the plane  

Big hugs to the lovely Jess. Such a difficult decision to have to make


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess I am upset to see you news, don't know what to say but know you will make teh right decision for you guys   

Murtle   Holly   Cally   Erica   et all


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies  bet you thought (hoped Cally) you'd seen the last of me but oh no!

I’m back, it’s taken longer than usual (I've not posted since Nov  ) but I’ve had a particularly tough time & needed to take time out. As our last tx was supposed to be our last attempt, the failure hit particularly hard. Weeks later I lost my furbaby Fred after 16 years so suffered another almighty kick when I couldn’t have been much lower than I already was. Other family problems etc have made it a difficult & exhausting few months but hey I’m out on the other side & getting myself sorted out. 

DF said no further tx (& for good reasons) but me, you know me, always ready to go again  I thought a bit of  &  & lots of  might persuade him but as he has been a little stubborn I decided that the subtle approach wasn’t for me so I went for a bit of  & lots  &  instead  He is off to Iraq May-Dec so this year is a no-go but I’m hopeful at a 5th attempt early next year. In the meantime I’m going to try & have some investigations, have a follow up appt with my cons & look at a new clinic, all things pointing in the right direction.

Starr – How are you?  I can’t believe Daisy is 4 months, that's gone quickly. She is very cute, must look like her mom  
Catwoman – I’ve just seen you comment on my profile   Thank you so much, I’ve missed you too. It’s nice to be back in touch. How are you? And Hamish & Eve? Did they have a fab 1st birthday   & where on earth is the photo of them that you promised in February LAST year  
Kelly – Blimey  just days to go. Hope all is well with you & yours. Good luck.
Murtle – Have thought about you a lot   look forward to catching up with your news. April sounds a splendid time, go for it mate, I'll help you    
Moomin – Pleased to hear you are better  & back at work, hope it’s going well.
KJ – Oooohhhh Littlies baby brother how exciting    How did littlies birthday go & your first mothers day?  
Candy – Happy Holiday lovely  have a great time. Lots of love to you & the boys  
Holly – So fab to see you posting, I miss you  I have emailed you & look forward to receiving your news soon. Can’t believe your house is finally finished  bet you can’t either!! New home new baby    Understand why you don’t post, we all need time out but like Cally said (she made sense for once  ) even when we are not posting for whatever reasons, the FF girls are always in our thoughts, especially the original gang members.   
BunBun – Hope DH & DS are both better now, what a tough time you’ve had 
Jess – I’ve pm’d you & hope you are finding the strength to make your tough decisions   We are here for support, always, good & bad, don’t you forget it. Take care precious 
Cally –     you look like Quasimodo (well even more than usual   ) Fancy telling everyone you were going to Goa, girls she has gone to Notre Dame  I’m enjoying the peace & quiet & am thankful that you didn’t take your phone  Watch out for those bells mate! Thanks for the poll by the way   

Hello  to Struthie, Rachel, Sair & anyone I’ve rudely forgotten.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

SHE'S BACK SHE'S BACK!!!  lovely to see you back again Erika-ka-ka-ka  and in fighting form 

so we've had the return of Holly, now Erika..what will be our next surprise? maybe the long-awaited pic of Hamish and Eve 

btw theres a rear view pic of littlie in my gallery....

jilly - hope you're having a nice time in Goa 

jess - how go the decisions..i promise i will get round to PMing you this week 

murtle - any decisions on April tx?

rachel B - you still reading..think of you often and wonder how my pics are looking on your wall 

love to all

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oooo lovely to see the old crowd back on here!!

Holly - fab news about your house!!  Can't believe it's been that long!  Hope you're settling in nicely.  Good luck with the next go of ttc - you're such a little fighter I'm really, really praying hard for you - hoping that with the added security of your home your body will be fighting fit to produce some magnificent eggs!!!

KJ - thanks for all your kind words.  We're still so up & down at the moment - I'm really thinking hard about the whole adoption/fostering route & think that we'll probably go for fostering to start.  Having said that, I'm still keen to have one shot at donor eggs - probably in Athens.

DH isn't overly keen on donor eggs from abroad - mailny because it involves careful planning & he gets himself all stressed out!!! It's much easier if I sort it out & tell him the dates we're going!! 

It is sooo much cheaper to do the donor egg thing abroad.  I know the lovely Julie thinks her clinic have a short waiting list (& I'm going to phone them this week) - but it will still be about £2500 - 3000 more in the UK!!  Plus I am still along way away so will have to pay to travel/stay.  Also, the chances of getting a much younger donor are better abroad.

Sometimes I wish I had the strength just to give up but I daren't until absolutely everything is exhausted!!  I think Erica knows how I feel on this one! 

I guess it's never an easy decision to make but even with a tiny glimmer of hope I intend to hang on in there!!

Lovely to see everyone else & thank you all for your lovely words - you are very special people to me!  Don't really know how I would have got this far without you lot!!

Right, I'm off for a sneaky peek at KJ's Littlie!!! - that's really NOT supposed to sound rude - sorry Kim!! 

BIG MWAHS to all

love Jess xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just wanted to pop on to say welcome back to the 'old crew!!'

I'm amazed by the courage and determination on here ...   

Erika.. lovely to see you.. you sound like you're back on track.. it's always good to have  a plan... Glad you're gonna keep yourself busy while Df is away...  sending you a bug hug from me and a dribbly kiss from D!!  

Jess.. another one with a plan eh!! I'm not suprised you're up and down honey... you've been through so much and are still fighting.  I think that the decision to give up is so personal... and so hard to do. Go with your heart.. we're with you all the way xxxxx

Holly.. ooh house sounds lovely, hope you're happily settled in... Have got everything crossed that this time is the ONE!!     xxx

Cally.. Not sure when you are back but hope you;ve enjoyed that much deserved rest in the sun.. xxx

All is well here... D is getting quite a chubster.. such a good girl and really quite entertaining for such a little person..  Can't quite believe she's 5 months old today!!

I so want you all to achieve your dreams too seniding you all much love and   

Love Starr and Daisy xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oooooooohhhhhhh the thread is looking like it used to    I'm so excited I could crush a grape!

You are such a special bunch (not just needs  Jess & Cally) of girls & we've shared so many interesting & emotional journeys. We have always been there for each other & always will be, we share a special bond that can never be taken away  The infertility journey is unique, incredibly hard but worth it when you get the right outcome. The highs are heaven bound & the lows take you into the deepest depths of despair. Somehow we manage to get through with the help of those closest  Courage & determination is always there & continues to shine through. We WILL get there Jess  Holly  Murtle  Cally 

Jess -  What are you like! A sneaky peak at KJ's littlie, priceless 
Starr - Dribbly  gratefully received from Daisy, lots of love & cuddles straight back her way. What a fantastic photo she is gorgeous you must be so proud. I can't believe she is 5 months already, wow! I don't think I want the "bug hug"  I don't really like insects but cheers all the same! Cally & her hump are still in Goa, thank God, isn't it lovely & quiet except for her DH poor s*d  
KJ - Thanks for the lovely welcome back  more exciting times ahead for you   And you want another surprise, well I've got one for you. I didn't want to say anything too soon but I've only gone & got myself a      oh yes I have. I was in such       that I couldn't talk about it but it's true. When I look down there it is, my Big Fat Pot  I tell you something mate this comfort eating has got alot to answer for!

Catwoman & bubs    Candy happy hols 

Love to all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Erica....Look what you've made me do......I dropped my cup of tea in shock at your news....I went blue in the face from holding my breath....then I read the next line    

Somebody throw me a towel to clean up the mess  

Beautiful words of wisdom from you as always   Courage and determination......you seem to have bucket loads of both and I know you will find a way to make it happen for you    

Can't believe how quickly time is passing. 5 months since Daisy and Littlie joined our merry band! 

I think, Jess, that with all men it is best to make all the arrangements and just tell them at short notice when and where they need to be. They just complicate things otherwise. Looks like you have a lot to think about and plan. Good luck with whichever option you chose


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah starr was thinking about daisy today when i realised it was the 11th and we both had our little girls arrive together..where did those 5 months go eh? love the new pic..she looks soooo much like you!

*ERIKA!!!* i too nearly just had a heart attack you bad bad girl  

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Not Funny Erika!!!!!!!!!!!!* sorry about the bugs !!

Kj.. bless our girls eh!!!

Murtle.. ooh forgot you last time sorry honey..  xxx  
xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Did you have to change your tenalady more than once   Will catch up properly with you today hope you're ok   
KJ - Sorry   I couldn't help myself.
Starr - Lovin' your new photo what a beauty   
Cally - Don't rush     

Love to all, have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Erica - you are a very bad girl!! Had to read your post about 10 times to work out whether or not you really had a BFP!!!!!  You will be the girl who cried wolf & get one next time & none of us will believe you - we'll all just think you've been over-eating!!!!

Well, good news from moi - the clinic in Athens have a really fab nurse (although I get the impression she might be a tad mental!!) - she's given me her home phone number for a "chat" & asked me loads of questions in an email.  Her English is good - which is lucky cos my Greek ain't all that hot!!

But the really good news is that we should be able to do most tests/scans at ISIS & then just be in Athens for abou 3 - 4 days for ec/et.  Also, the donors are aged between 19 - 30 all with proven fertility.  Although it's not quite as cheap as I first thought cos the pound is crap against the Euro at the mo, it will still be cheaper than the UK even with the travel/hotel!

I'm going to make DH book us in at a swanky hotel so we can use it as a mini holiday too as we're not sure what to do about a holiday this year.

I think I'll do it in the school summer hols - or if I can persuade my boss to let me have the 2ww off afterwards, in the June half term.  That's Plan A.  If Plan A goes tits up then Plan B is fostering/adoption.

Sorry this has been a bit of a big ME post!!  I am a bit obsessed with making a plan at the moment!

Starr - Daisy looks really scrummy - send her a big sloppy mwah from me!

Cally - so glad Goa was great - v jealous!  Hope DH is recovering from his physical exertions!!   Let's hope the sunshine made those little swimmers go extra fast/far through your new shiny tubes!!!! 

KJ - please keep posting lovely pics of your beautiful daughter - really love that black & white one - her little outfit is soooo beautiful & those curls are to die for!!

Right, must go - got **** loads of school rubbish to do - hurrah, only 3 more days at work til Easter hols - yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

BIG MWAHS to everyone else,

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

I have been checking in from time to time to see if there was any news of anyone and it was soooo quiet   , but now some of you are back..............    

I guess I have been the same place as many of you.........not feeling much like posting and wondering what to do next.

Erica - It's lovely to see you and good to hear you have a plan, but you very nearly had me there............     I hope you are okay and coming out the other side of what must have been a very hard time.  I'm really sorry to hear about Fred too.

Jess - I'm sorry to hear things didn't work out for you with your donor.  I hope that the other options you are looking at come together.

Holly - It's great to hear the house is almost sorted.  I hope you're really happy there and that being settled with your own home is a catalyst for everything else falling into place.

Keemjay - Thanks for asking after me.  Your pictures are still looking great up on the walls, but due to have a new home shortly as we are thinking of moving home.  In a slightly stalker-ish fashion (don't be scared!!) I've been following your progress with Littlie and am so happy for you that all the heartache and effort you went through to get her has had such a happy result.

Murtle - How are things with you?  have you decided to try again in April?  Lots of luck if so   

Starr - Daisy looks gorgeous.  You must be a very proud Mummy!

Big hellos to everyone else - Candy, Cally, Julie (if you're still reading - I hope you're okay), Moomin, Bunbun, Catwoman, Kelly and all

As for me, I really don't know what to do next. Spent far too much money and effort in the last year going to get second opinions, and seeing people such as Zita West.  Feeling a little cynical right now about the fertility "industry" and the amount of money some people make out of it.  Probably best I don't go off on a little rant - it might get libellous!!

The general consensus seems to be that I should go to ARGC as they deal well with "difficult cases" like me (I'd never thought of being difficult before - just a bit unlucky!!).  I'm not really sure.  I don't necessarily have any problem with ARGC - just the fact that it will cost 10-12K that we very definitely don't have.  It just feels like one huge gamble.  

Part of me thinks that maybe we should explore other options....but I just don't know!!!!  


Anyway time to go and get my butternut lasagne out of the oven and watch Skins (how sad is that - but it is my fave progarmme right now!)

Lots of love to all

Rachel B


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

rachel..just whizzing through before bed...glad you're ok..hmm ARGC DO seem to be the bees knees but OUCH at the cost..know exactly where you are coming from re scepticism of the industry  ooh moving again  you're brave..but maybe keep you busy 

night night

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - its great to hear good news from you,fingers crossed lovely.

Sorry not around much,have quit my job and set up my own business and its gone mad! Trading in my beleoved astra for a zafira and am wondering if I will be able to park it!

Anyway will catch up soon I hope xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Ooo Struthie, tell us more!

What is your "new business"...I am intrigued...surely not your own petrol station?!!!    Must be something new & exciting!

Good luck!
Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - its dog walking,so I'm out all day pretty much and getting good money for it,and most of all I love it!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Ooo Struthie that sounds fab!  My MIL does something similar where we live & she has the dogs to stay instead of them going into kennels - she's raking it in!!!
Mind you, she did lose one (called "Jess"!) the other day - typical of my MIL she gave up looking after about an hour & said "Oh, she'll be all right"...luckily she was!  

I'm going to cut down to either 4 or 4 1/2 days in September - full time teaching is bloody hardwork!!! I don't want to commit just yet as the donor egg "Plan A" might work - equally it might not!! 

I'm fed up of putting everything on hold on the off chance "I might be pregnant then" - after 6 years I feel a bit stupid - bloody long pregnancy!!!! However, IF it works I don't want to have reduced my hours cos then the mat pay will be even less! 

But if it doesn't work I want to enjoy my life instead of scrimping together all the money to pay for more ivf that then doesn't work!!!

Hey, Rach - can you relate to all this?!!  Rach B, are you the Rach that's the teacher or is that the Rach with the twins?  Sorry - my memory is sooooo crap these days, I don't seem to be able to remember any details of ANYTHING!!!

Right - off to have a relaxing soak in the bath while DH makes me a bacon butty - ha, ha, ha - can't do that when you've got 5 kids!!!    

Love to all - eat shed loads of chocolate!!

Ooo that reminds me - DH has a mental Scottish client (she's not officially "mental" - sorry not v PC! just completely barking) - she bought us £250 of stuff on our wedding list & we've never met her!!  She keeps sending me presents!! (Whisky soap!!!!!!!) & when she heard my eczema was really bad she wanted to pay for us to have 2 weeks in Turkey cos it had helped her DD's skin.  Anyway - a HUGE package arrived at DH's office addressed to me - it had 4 big tins of Lakeland biscuits & a huge basket of choc mini eggs!!!!

I've told DH that he must stop her doing this but apparently she gets angry & hurt - she's "adopted" him into her family!  Still, if she buys me chocolate she must be ok!!

I think Sarah - as in SMCC who used to live in Moscow but moved to Seattle & is expecting twins should have had her C-Section yesterday - twin boys!!

BIG MWAHS to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - if you don't want the goodies send them my way! What a lovely lady.

Oh yes Sarah's babies must be due,will search for her posts xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess  i'm not rachB is either of those rachels you described 
cutting down hours sounds like a good idea to me 
i'm liking the sound of your dh's client..send her my way if you dont want her pressies 

cally - jet lag all sorted  glad you had a good time..hoping those oh-so-nice-and-slippery-tubes have done the job   . have you had the littlie pics yet..if not pm your email and i'll send some on....
littlie is ok thanks for asking..she's had another yukky cold and cough so been a bit out of sorts the last few days..not like her..but keeping her sense of humour throughout as always. she really enjoyed 'I'd do anything' tonight on tv..clapping along and cheering them all on..she's going to do something on stage I'm sure of it  

struthie - wow great business idea with all your experience..well done! great for losing weight too i bet..not that you need to anymore 

had a lovely day today..an FF buddy from the adoption boards came over for the afternoon with her 11 month old little boy..was great to meet her and her dh and of course DS..littlie and him played really well and were really cute in the bath together..and afterwards laying down on the rug pretending to go to sleep. gave me a bit of a heads up what its going to be like when baby bro arrives..gotta do better babyproofing thats for sure  

chilling out and easter egg hunts tomorrow..if it doesnt snow  and off to mums for lunch..monday we have all to oursleves so will get in the garden if its nice enough..

love to all

kj x


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi everyone

It's been so long since I've posted and so much has happened to you all since I was last here! 

I just wanted to pop in and say hi.  


Love to you all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey linds  lovely to see you..wow it has been a looooong time
what the news from your end 

kim x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello ladies, I just wanted to say a huge congrats to Erika on your BFP honey     how far on are you sweetie?

KJ, little sounds wonderful, you seem to be enjoying motherhood so much.

Cally71 glad you enjoyed your holiday honey bet you have a fab tan  

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Cally71, I have had to read Erika's post so many times, she is so naughty   , at least I can blame the preg brain for not understanding the joke  .

Cally are you at work   skiving I hope  

Cally ust scrolled down and saw that you have put are you checking the post, that exactly what I was doing     I am having a good laugh here


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Cally I am good honey, bump is getting big, still scared tho, you would think once passed 12 weeks it would get easier, but it dosent.  I posted alot on the Glasgow IVF thread, dont post much as I moved over to the waiting for 1st scan once I got BFP, and there were to much sad news and it was sending me   so I stayed away for a while, I just pop on to check up on my old fav FF's to ready all your news or jokes  .

Katrina


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

tee hee, Erikas had us all confused ..lol katrinar. nice to see you, wow 20 weeks already 

jilldill, well OBVIOUSLY littlie IS the most gorgeous girl ever, what did you expect  and hands off DH 

had a lovely meet up with starr and candy today..we thought of you all 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Cally, welcome back   

Jess, wow, i think thats very sweet of her, maybe she just has tioo much money and wants to share it x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

OMG - 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's craaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!  I'm stressing over the chance of having twins if we have 2 put back!!

I just cannot stop eating at the moment - I am nearly as many months preg as Erica!!!    I made some delicious choc brownies yesterday & have nearly eaten them all! (I don't like there being an odd number in the tin!!) 

Sadly it has been too wet & cold here to go to the gym! 

Kim - Littlie sounds great fun - I can just see you being one of those freaky, American stylie pushy parents at the auditions!!!!    Only joking...you go girl...it's truly FAB to see you soooo happy after your "epic" journey!

Anyway, must go The Apprentice starts tonight & even though I really HATE all those to$$ers who enter, I just have to watch it!!

Hmm...think there might be a couple of brownies left!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi there,
I haven't posted for ages but I do come on from time to time to catch up on all your news.
Hi Jess, Struthie, Holly, Erica, Julie, Sair, Keemjay and anyone else who remembers me.
I just wanted to share my news- my twin boys were born last Friday both weighing a whopping 7lb 10 each!! They are called Ryan Oliver and Joshua Daniel and both are doing well. 
I still can't believe they are both mine! 
Good luck to everyone in whatever stage you are at in your journeys- you will get there in the end!
Sarah
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Huge congrats to you Sarah,fab weights for twins,well done you xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

SMCC - Congratulations on the birth of your twin sons - I have updated the list on the BFP thread for you!

Minkey x


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi KJ,
I'm sooo chuffed for you that the adoption finally went thru and now a number 2 on it's way!! Fabulous hun.  We're finally having tests at St Marys re the miscarriages before doing anything with our 7 frosties.  I can't give up until the frosties are used but adoption may be the route we take in the end - it's all rather scarey.
Kisses and hugs
Linds


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello, hello, hello!  It's almost like old times here!  So great to 'see' almost all the gorgeous girls posting again!

Erica - I soooooo am overdue sending you that reply!!  I too almost fell off my chair and screamed out loud when I read your post!  Damn it - you got me and it wasn't even April 1!

Cal - all crossed for that 'hard' work paying off on hols!  Hoping, hoping, hoping    

KJ - mwahs!  how's everything progressing for next stage?

RachelB - great to see you hunny!!  Can very much understand your feelings too.  Really hope that the expense of the ARGC will bring you your longed for dream - it's so hard weighing up the options and deciding isn't it - it's the whole thing of thinking... but what if we look back and wish we had... sigh...

Jess - wow - you plans sound sensational!!  I say - ask barking lady for a trip to Athens ALL expenses paid!!  She sounds great!!  As always - lovin your stories!

Canders - how doos lovely?!  No doubt you're a very busy chicken!

SMCC - CONGRATULATIONS on your two wonderful arrivals!!  Such fantastic news and yes V V encouraging!!

Struthie - you will be so in your element with your new business!  It sounds perfect for you!!  

Starr - stunning photo of your gorgeous Daisy - she's just beautiful  What a couple of show stoppers you must be walking down the street!  Hope you are well and happy hunny!

Murtle - hey gorgeous!  Hope your plans are falling into place.  Is April the month you've decided to go again?     

Hi Katrinar - this worrying just never stops does it?!!  Hope you both keep very well hun.

Linds - good luck with your next steps  

Moomin and Kelly  

Crikey.. I can't remember who else I wanted to say Hi to now... 

All ok here.  We are loving the new house and have pretty much unpacked everything now so we are feeling quite settled.  I'm working in my new home office with a view which is quite distracting and have even tried some baking in the new oven - (I'm thinking brownies next Jess) and hoping the new kitchen will turn me into a domestic goddess (somehow I think it unlikely!!)  Mr H and Mr C are both well.  Mr H is completely house proud and I have to say I'm getting tired of myself and my obsession with keeping house as a show home...!!

Still unsure of next/final treatment timing... I had a melt down on Weds and realised that I am terrified it's not going to work and what that will mean.  At rational times I know we will have a good and meaningful life without children... but... like you all that's just not the future we thought we would have to face...  As some of you know a good friend has had the worst news this week and it has broken my heart... I hate the cruel injustice of it all....

Loves to you all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow Holly, soooo lovely to "see" you again!  Hmm... know exactly what you're saying...in many ways it would mean just more of what we're doing now but with more money cos we wouldn't be spending it all on ivbloodyf...but not sure if we're quite ready to give up on what every other bu$$er has!!

Yes, hearing awful, awful news from a good friend really makes you feel terrible...

Sarah - WOW!!! What a pair of whoppers...oooer missus!!!  That's pretty impressive!  I guess everything is bigger in the States!!  Enjoy!

Minkey - Congrats to you too!


Well, SS finally called us about adoption...I emailed them in Feb! Apparently I was "stuck in an inbox"!!  Hopefully going to an open evening on 21st April.  This is still my back up plan if the donor thing doesn't work for us.

However, in the meantime, crazy nurse Penny from the Athens clinic has found me a blonde/blue eyed egg donor - they've used her for 5 ivfs & had 4 pregnancies!  

I am a tad nervous about it all as Penny reckons this donor's cycle is miraculously almost in synch with mine...hmmm...seems bit sus but hey ho!  It will cost us a fair bit as the Euro is so much stronger but we can use our Airmiles for the flights! Yippee!

A few girls on FF have used the Athens clinic & had pregnancies.  They do seem very caring & helpful & I can have the tests done in the UK & only need to be over there for 4 days for ec/et.

The scary bit is it would be next cycle so would end up being there about May 10!!!!! OMG!!!!

Sadly I have had to have shed loads of steroids as my eczema went crazy - stress I expect (& chocolate!!) so I've put on half a stone so now have to have a major healthy eating regime before May 10!  May even have to venture down to the gym!!!!!!

Anyway, nuff rabbit from me...back to work tomorrow - oh joy of joys!  Still, will be lovely to see the children again...they always make me laugh!

Hope everyone else is ok...will study posts in more depth this week!!! Promise!!

BIG MWAHS,
Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILLY!!!   
Have a lovely day!!
lots of love
kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - How are you? Love the photo of Daisy  can't imagine how it makes you feel it makes me smile every time I look at it! Can't believe she's 6 months now  I think we need a late summer meet so that I can collect owed cuddles & sloppy kisses, what do you think?
Catwoman - Hey where have you disappeared to?  I come back & you b*gger off! I'll let you off as I know you are very busy with the twins & work. Thanks for the fab photos   oooooooohhhhhhhhh everyone not that I want to brag or stir trouble but I've seen Hamish & Eve, oh yes I have   I can confirm that they really do exist & are beautiful, very different but both absolutely gorgeous. Their mom is a bit of a looker too it must be said. 
Murtle - Another one who has b*ggered off! Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuu? Are you just taking time out in which case I'll send you   & hope you are back on here soon or are you doing tx on the sly in which case I'll send you a   for not sharing your news & for not letting us support you. Worried about you  get in touch soon, even if it's to tell me to  off!
KJ - Hello you  Hope all is good with you & littlie & that everything is going well for the adoption of little bro   What stage are you at & what sort of timescales are you looking at? Exciting times 
Candy - You're very  precious, hope all is ok with you. How was the holiday? Much love to you, Jacob & Lucas  
Linds -  with your tests, I hope they all go well & then you can look forward to a FET, 7 frosties is a great number to have  
Struthie - Good luck with your new business, hope everything works out for you  
Rachel - I understand how you feel about the fertility "industry"  & every tx cycle is such a huge gamble isn't it. There is so much to think about & the decisions are so hard to make  We're going to spend this year paying the loan for the last cycle, I knew the consequences when I made the decision & although money is tight if I could turn back the clock I would have done exactly the same. I never want to look back & think "what if" or "I wish I'd". The bad news for DF is I took the loan over a minimum period so that I could look at doing it again next year if need be (I'll get him to agree whilst drunk  ). I'm confident that you will make the right decisions for you & DH, we will support you all the way & wish you every success whichever path you take    
Katrinar - How far on am I? Oooooooooh I'd say a good 1½ stone  God bless you, your post gave me a real giggle. Can't believe you are 23 weeks already  what is your edd? Take care & keep in touch poppet.
Jess - Nearly as  as me, I don't think so missus. A mere ½ stone, whatever! I'm so much further on than you. I must be almost there, the point of bursting that is! I'm also in the "no giving up until everything is exhausted" club & can't wait to follow your donor egg journey, so exciting & only a month away    You are going for it aren't you? With 4 out of 5 pregnancies I'd be happy to have a bet on her! The Athens nurse sounds mental which is a good sign, peas in a pod & all that. Talking of peas, DH's Scottish client is another but a very nice one, lucky you. Let me know about how your adoption open evening goes, like you it will be my back up plan. 
SMCC - OMG Sarah 7lb 10oz&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..each  Congratulations to you & DH on the birth of your beautiful sons Ryan Oliver  & Joshua Daniel  I hope you are all well & please don't forget to post a photo for us, preferably before their 1st birthday (no offence Catwoman!).
Holly - Hello missus   Thanks for your mail it was lovely to come into work & hear from you. Glad all is going well for you & let's have lots of PMA lady for your next cycle  It's tax year end so I'm mega busy, but I hope to catch up with you this week. Much love as always. 
Cally - Hope you have had a lovely weekend, got very drunk & made a total  of yourself. Hang on, that sounds like a normal weekend doesn't it! Anyway hope you had a lovely birthday weekend & have a very  today. I hope you have got something nice planned this evening, has DH got a surprise for you? Yes...........................you're cooking tea 

As Holly said the horrible news received recently about a good friend has crushed all of us who knew & reminded us how very cruel this whole journey can be  I doubt she is looking in but just in case she does these are for her        

Right, time to go. Not much to report from me, DF comes home for his deployment leave the first week in May  returning on the 8th & leaving for Iraq on the 12th  a tough year ahead but hey I've got lots to keep me occupied & more contact than when he was there before so there are  if you look for them. His camp is better equipped & his own equipment (ooer missus  ) has been improved & more has been issued. It's going to be sooooo hard but I've got to make myself feel better where I can & I'm trying to.

I've got a gynae outpatients appt at the end of April so I guess that's about my request for a lap & dye, well that or it's just been a while since they've seen, examined, poked or prodded my nether regions & they are missing me  It's been a while so I will look forward to getting back to normal  I'm due my yearly smear too so double fun!

Happy Monday all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Erica, I'm here hun!       Soz for not being in touch more over the last few weeks, but with bubs' ear infections and work being completely out of control, I've only had the chance to read and run.
Speaking of which, that's kind of what I'm going to do now as bubs have just woken up...
Will try and post properly tomorrow. Meanwhile, big loves to all        
I'm not sure if I'm reading this correctly, but I think I can guess what the horrible news was and who it affected. If I'm right, and if she's looking in, I'm so, so terribly sorry       . Words fail me sometimes when I read some of the news on this board.
Love to all,
C xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank God for that I thought it was my deodorant  should have known it was Cally's 
Good to "see" you Claire, hope you are ok & I guess work being so busy is a good thing  
Sorry to hear that Hamish & Eve have been poorly with ear infections & I hope they are both much better now    
We all have times when we just have to read & run so I understand, I just wanted to make sure you weren't leaving us for any length of time  
Take care & I look forward to catching up properly soon.
E.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey all..

Erika sounds like you've got it all worked out in the plan honey. Late summer meet sounds lovely.. Daisy has been saving up her huggles for you xxx

Claire..sorry bubs have been poorly.. Am amazed you manage to work at all with 2.. am still trying to get out of the house b4 10.. How i'm gonna get to work is beyond me !! xx

Holly lovely to see you sweetiexx

Happy Birthday Jilly xx All the best people have birthdays is April 

Jess, Murtle, Linds and all the gang Love to you all xxx

To that special person with the terrible news.. still thinking of you honey... This IF lark is so unfair.. no rhyme or reason i can see..  

Got some sad news today.. a friend of mine (some of you met her at the 1st meet) had her final donor egg FET this month.. found out today that it's failed. Am gutted for her and so sorry.. She's been through so much as have many of us..

This road is tough.. My love goes to all still on it xxxx

Love and Babydust to all 
S xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oops sorry CALLY, just realised i called you your 'old' name DUR 

starr am racking my brains to think of who your friend is that was at the first meet  

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Biggest Birthday Wishes Cally     

Hope you had a fantastic day and you completely ignored that naughty friend of yours!!!

Starr - gutted for your friend.  Words are never enough.  My love to her and hope the future will reveal itself to be brighter than we ever dreamed it could be.  Smoochies to both you and Daisy  

KJ - crikey girlie - what a busy busy mummy you are soon to be!  Time is ticking round to good things in just a short while for all of you!  YAY  

Jess - reading your posts with great interest - and everything possible crossable!!  It's soooo going to be the way forward    

Claire - it's always great to 'see' you! I'm with Star - I have no idea how you manage to do so much in your day - are you Supermom??!!  Pet you look great in her catsuit - it's a stripey one just like your picture!!

Erica - tax schmax - ugh, poor you cherub!!  Hope it all goes smoothly and can't wait to hear back when you get it sorted  

Murtle - thinking of you hunny      for all to be ok with you!!

Struthie - sending you a big   

 to all the other lovelies!

Well still feeling a bit crappitydeedoodar here.  I'm just not sure how to focus forward anymore.  Maybe this has hit me a bit later than everybody else.... my sense of optimisim has deserted me.... and I've become terrified of doing treatment and being told again that we will have to abandon.  Our next go is our last chance and I'm terrified of that happening and then the next steps and the result being that we will never have our baby.... I know I should probably post this elsewhere but I'm feeling most in need of you all who know me best...  Soz all.... 


H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning...

Kj.. it was the one who was 'married' to your dh in a pic!

Sorry Cally me guilty too.. i blame KJ just followed her lead  

Holly honey.. You must post how you feel. We've all been on this journey together and without you lot i think i'd have fallen along the wayside years ago. I know i'm in a different place now but i remember the scariness of thinking of another go. We were only ever gonna try 1 more time and the thought on doing it and it failing was i think more scary than not doing it and there still being hope. IYKWIM. You will know when you feel ready and its the right time. Don't rush into anything.. Sending you the biggest hug across the thousands of mile between us honey... There is always hope xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a swiftie - saw Holly had posted and wantd to send tons of               and also wanted to wish the lovely Cally a v. happy b.day           
big loves to all and will catch up soon,
C xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr - ah yes i know now..i thought you meant the first IUI meet..you meant the 'adult meet' right? so sorry to hear that, life aint fair.

holly my lovely lovely girl...i know a little bit what it felt like to be at this place..though i hopped off long before the end of the road and i know that is different to where you are now. i wanna drag you back up to the top and smack you into your positive place again but that fact you've posted shows how far down the hole you already are. hun you're terrifed and recent news just isnt what you needed to hear either. you have put SO MUCH into trying to get everything right for your tx and you must be exhuasted by it ..its been too many years now..but you gotta jump in for this last go or what will it all have been for? focus on the here and now and then face whats beyond when you know where you are..
its so hard, damn hard hunny but you can do it, you can you can you can

EYES ON THE PRIZE!!!!!!

loads of mwahs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks guys - Starr you really hit  the nail on the head.  I know definitley what you mean and just having you say that helps and I do remember how scared you were at the time... I'm hoping that being that worried will have the same effect on me   Thanks 


KJ - thanks to you too loves   your words made me   You know me well... I don't like to talk about me and how i'm feeling all that much... but of course you are right...EOTP is the right thing to do but it all just seems so hard whichever direction those eyes are looking in..... I can only take it one step at a time and be logical about it... i guess we'll know when the time feels right.  DH would really like to move on from all of this and would prefer sooner than later... he still has a lot of hope that this time will be our time... but I know there is a part of him that just wants a resolution one way or the other... but that's the scary bit for me.  Thankfully though we are as happy together as ever and he's supportive.

Claire - supermom flying in   for your  

H xx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Just aflying visit.. 

KJ   for calling me Jilly   I have changed my name back... I had to explain who I was to people in PM's.. So Cally is now Jillypops   again.. Cant wait to follow your journey with DS too   

Holly... I know exactly where you are right now     & it can be scarey to take that final attempt   but it is something you will do with us holding your hand.. FHB missus..       

must dash.. tea to make.. will pop on later for a proper catch up xxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Holly - So know where you are coming from at the moment. I am due to start stimms on the 28th and am totally bricking it. It is the last attempt for us too and I have not been feeling at all optimistic. It is just too damn scary to think about what happens if it doesn't work. Like KJ says, keep those eyes firmly fixed on the prize. I shall be leaning on your old pals FH&B    

Jilly - Hope you had a fantastic birthday. Sorry I'm so late but my head was stuck to high up my   for too long. Erica has prized it out now   Look forward to hearing what you got up to on you big day.

Erica........  off! Been dying to say that for years    

Wish me luck for this weekend. I have to pay a duty visit to the outlaws. Could really do without it but duty calls  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle!
Nice to see you back. As long as I know you're ok you can s*d off for another 3 months now    And lots of luck to the outlaws, I think THEY need it! Glad you've finally removed your head from up your  & hope you managed it unaided 

Back later, boss has given me work to do cheeky 

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - Another gorgeous new photo of your little angel she is sooooooo scrummy  I'm glad those huggles have been building up & look forward to collecting them. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, I hope she is coping as best she can & yes you're right this road is damn tough.  to you all.
KJ - When is your court date?       Ooooh can't wait for your news. 
Claire - Sorry your poor babies are poorly again, lots of   to you all. Hope you have a good weekend & are not working too hard   
Jilly - Jillypops, Jillynopops, Cally, Cally71, bl**dy hell what are going to call yourself next week   I can think of a few names if you need help      
Jess - Where are you   Hopefully making all the arrangements for Athens        
Holly - Mail on it's way this weekend precious   so much to say so beware  I totally understand how you are feeling & where you are, you are me last Aug/Sep. Now I had to rush my cycle because of DF going away, what I will say is take you're time (although not too long lady) & you will know when you're ready or at least as ready as you're going to be  Telling us how you feel is a big step & you're private like me but it's so much better to share   & you know that we will all do EVERYTHING that we possibly can to love & support you all the way through tx & to that finish line. I must also say that I WILL quite happily kick you up the  & do whatever it takes to get that positivity back. EVERY cycle is different & we learn lessons each time. You have so much knowledge now & have put so many things in place you just need a PMA      Eyes on the prize, faith hope belief & trust missus, all the things you have told me to have, now I'm telling you!!!! We are in this together, some have had their dream come true, others are still waiting. Some journeys have been short, some long & some have ended up taking different paths to the one they started out on. The bottom line is that we will all support each other to the very end & the end is becoming a mummy  
Murtle - Ooooohhhhh    great news you're off the starting blocks & looking at stims on 28th bl**dy marvellous! It's exciting isn't it, well it is for me! I look forward to following this cycle & to you starting of a run of fantastic 2009 news on this thread   I am going to treat you the same as Holly though & you can have a  straight away for "not at all optimistic". Why? Good eggs & collection last time, 100% fertilisation, perfect grade embies, come on missus there are lots of   things to focus on. You got the wrong result last time but that was LAST time, gone, in the past, lock it away & leave it there. Focus on here & now, one stage at a time. Don't think about results yet, the first stage is getting to stims, once there it's about response. Ooooh I can see I'm going to have to keep my eyes on you  & keep you in line. It's a tx marathon mate so start off slowly don't run or peak to soon (that's what I say to DF in the bedroom too  ) You WILL get your dream hun, as will all of us who are still waiting/trying      Please believe   

Love to all not mentioned & have a good weekend.
Must dash, still got loads to do but will do mails to Holly & Murtle over the weekend, promise  

Erica.xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Jilly,

So much better calling you Jilly - I get sooo confused with all these names!! (Although I do, of course understand the reasons behind it...so bog off trouble makers!!)

Maybe it will be lucky 11 years for you - one of the nurses at our clinic tried for 11 years & even went down the adoption route (but was turned down because of her DH's job?!) & then suddenly had a natural miracle & then 18 months later another one!  Straight after that she was manopausal!!!!! (Sorry, prob shouldn't have added that bit!! )  Don't give up!

I meant to ask you - what happened about your ovary being stuck to something?!  Reason I ask, had a vv painful hysterosomethingorother last week & they told me my ovary was now stuck to my womb - I have MAJOR pain when I ov - worse than the worse AF pain - great when you're ttc!!  Can they do anything?  I don't really want anymore poking around down there - hit hurts like u know what!

Holly - my gorgeous gal - of course you can feel fed up - this is the place for it!! BUT only if you promise to get your positive head on for your last try!
Out of all of us, you are probably THE one who has tried the most avenues & kept us all cheered up when we were down - if anyone deserves luck &     then it's you.  We will all be here willing you on!

We're going to the adoption meeting on Monday night - I do feel a bit of a fraud as we're going to Athens soon but I think we may well adopt even if we get a BFP from donor eggs.  I don't think I can bear to go through anymore treatment - it's physically quite painful now as well as mentally exhausting.

We're off to Athens around the 8th May!!! OMG!!!  Been to the gym once!! I will be about 20 stone if I get a BFP!!!

How wierd is this though - had a message from a FF lady who is going to our clinic for same dates with a blonde/blue eyed donor with same track record!!! Looks like we must be egg sharing!! (Would have liked the clinic to have told us this - guessing they assumed we'd think that likely?)  If we both get a BFP then they will be half-twins!!!!       I think the donor is Hungarian.

Catwoman - fab to see you back on here!!  Sorry the twins have been poorly - still, keeps you out of mischief! 

Murtle - good luck!  We'll be cycling around the same time - let's hope we get some luck!!

Erica - hope you've had a lovely time with DF & that he's now seeing things the way you want him too!!!!!  
They love to put up a bit of a fight, don't they - no idea why - might as well just let us have our own way from the beginning!!   Got a good feeling this might be our year on this thread - I can sense a few babies!!!     ( Catwoman's probably going to have quads!! )


KJ - fab news about littlie's brother - get you!!  I'm going to vote for you for "Celebrity Mum of the Year" - as you are certainly an A-Lister on this board!!

Well, really must go & get dressed as it's gone 12.00!!!!!!! DH is playing footy - even though he's far to old!  I need to whizz into town & get some food & pretend I've been really busy, working hard!! Ha, ha!

Love to all!

Jess xxx
PS Struthie - how's the dog walking (nearly put "dogging"    !!!) going?)


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - I have given up dogging   

Honestly what can I do with you - have pm'd you


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Struthie - loved the PM - get you!  Sadly you are turning into my MIL - she does exactly the same thing in her village!  (Don't think she ever did dogging though!!!   - but you never can tell!!)

Good news - just had email from Athens - it's not the same donor as the other lady on FF so we'll get all the eggs - that does sound a bit greedy though doesn't it?   The donor is only 23 - so I'm old enough to be her mother!!!   

Flippin' heck I'm Ooooooooooooooooold!!!!! 

My cycle is now all over the show - I was 5 days late last month - I am never that late so was convinced I was having a "little miracle" - yeah right!  Really, really mustn't be more than 2 days early or Athens is off - please, please send me some lucky vibes & keep everything crossed! AF must hang on til 27th!!!!!!     Oooo is it bad luck if I send them to myself?!!  

BIG MWAHS to all,

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping into say Hello

Jess -      that AF will hold off until 27th, keeping everything crossed for you and your trip to Athens, will be thinking of you and      this works for you

Holly - lovely to see you about to, remember EYES ON THE PRIZE - feel for you though, lovely to read all about your news and your new home etc,  Sending loads of love your way

Jilly - Great to see you back hun, have missed you.  Love the antics that you and Erica get up to, always brings a smile to my face 

Struthie - not going to ask what the dogging is all about    

Erica - Not long now until DF is back, and then will it be lots more sausage for you hun!  Hope you are keeping that Jilly under control

Murtle - good luck for your cycle hun, will be thinking and     for you.  Sending you loads of      to

Big Hello to everyone else that I have missed, not intentional honest but brain not in gear!

All good here, been at work all weekend, finding my late shifts in the week hard going at the moment as I am an early to bed person at the moment and working until 10pm is not good !  Things with me are finally a lot better - has taken its time, but hopefully will be discharged from my specialist when I see her on Thursday 

Will pop in again soon and update - I do read but just don't get round to posting !


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Moom - Jess is causing trouble,turning into her MIL indeed,Jess we need words!

So glad to hear you sounding better Moom,its been a long old road hasn't it.

Been decorating today,went to Ikea sale yesterday at 6am  

If aynone wants to see my little advert for my new business do email me and honestly its nothing to do with dogging


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Jess all the luck in the world for your trip to Athens. You go girl!! Will be thinking of you. Don't they give you drugs to control when your AF comes? Really hope the timimg works out for you.   

Big hugs to Holly and Jilly   I know it can be hard some times to see light at the end of the tunnel but you will get there- one way or another. I never thought I would have to use Donor eggs when we first started this but now I have the two most beautiful boys and the fact that they aren't my eggs doesn't make a bit of difference. Someone once said to me -'you can build your faimily in many differnet ways' and that's true. 

Hi to everyone else.
Have tried uploading a photo of the twins but it must be too large. Will keep trying.  All good here- busy and tired but good.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

I just wrote a really long post and then lost it and now I've got to go  

So, a very shortened form of what I wrote is something like this.........

Cally = Jillypops??!!!!!  I think I'm a bit slow..................but Happy Birthday anyway!!!

Holly - Sorry you are having such a bad time.  I can very much relate to the one last time/when to stop/what next scenario.  I really hope that you feel more positive soon and up to another go.  I keep telling myself that whatever happens (and whatever route I go down to have a family) I will look back (before too long hopefully!) and feel that I'm glad it worked out this way.  I hope that's true for both of us and everyone else who is finding this to take much much longer than they ever imagined possible    

Jess - for Athens and a beautiful blond haired blue eyed baby       And, no, I'm not a teacher, and I don't have twins (and my name's not even really Rachel!! )

Murtle - I really hope this is your turn      

Erica - How are you?  Hope you are ok.  Not too long to DF visit.  Hope the end of tax year hasn't been too horrendous.

SMcC - Congratulations on your babies!!!!!

KJ - I haven't read bumps and babes thread but am guessing Littlie's brother may be a very real possibility.  I really hope everything works out smoothly this time around     (Your pictures now have pride of place in my new hall!)

better run.......lots of love to all the other girls too Moomin, Catwoman, struthie, Starr, Candy and kelly

Lots of love

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have so much to catch up on, but thinking of you all x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Rachel, how funny...sorry to be such a bimbo!!! Who was I thinking of?  Is it Sarah?  But not Sarah SMCC!

Sarah - so glad everything's going so well!!  I think they would normally stick me on the Pill & control my cycle that way but this all came about so quickly we didn't have time for all that!!
No sign of AF just yet - as long as it's not before Fri I'm ok! (Will prob never come now!!)

Jilly - my ovary is stuck to my womb & I get horrendous pain at ov time - worse than AF!    It's from having a rough old EC - they really struggled to get my pathetic little  brood of eggs out!  It's not endo though, apparently!

Holly - hope you're ok hunnybunch - thinking of you loads!

Well, we went to the Adoption Presentation meeting last night - it was v emotional - partly because I'm adopted & partly because it felt a bit final & v daunting!  

It was really interesting & there were some adopters - including one lady who started off with 2 brothers of 2 & 3 (but only 10 months apart) & then they got the 3rd brother & 2 years later a 4th was born who went straight to them!!!!

I still struggle with the whole "postbox" contact concept where there's contact with the birth family - mainly because I'm seeing it how I would have felt as a child - so it's a bit skewed really...I'm sure it probably works very well in some cases.

I also feel a bit guilty about the idea of "taking" someone else's baby but I'm sure lots of people feel like that to start with & then when you see the disasterous homes these children come from I expect it all makes sense.  Guess that's why you need to leave it a while after finishing ivf treatment.   

When you see Kim's beautiful pics & see what a lovely success story that is it is quite inspiring!

Anyway, it's a lot to think about & we certainly won't rule it out - even if Athens has a positive result...ooooo don't want to tempt fate!!!   

Anyway, enough from me!

Struthie - have fun with those doggies!!  I think I'd rather do that than go to the gym!  I stupidly filled out a form for a personal trainer & she rang me tonight & I'm booked in to see her next Tues - why oh why did I agree?!!!  

Erica - you're a bit quiet... hope you're behaving yourself!!!

Love to all you fab ladies,

Big Mwahs,
Jess xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - I am sure you will be a Mummy,one way or the other,and we are all behind you 100% to have a happy ending just like Kims.

Personal trainer,are you mad or do you just like pain? Myself and dh just re-jojned the gym,but I have enoguh with him telling me to give it more effort without a personal traienr to do it,at least with dh I can shout at him  

Off dog walking today,overdid it yesterday and was walking for 5 hours   making lots of dosh though!

Quieter day today and will be finished work at 1pm then going to see my friend,she sounds like she needs a shoulder to cry on.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess heres some               to scare off AF incase she was thinking of coming before the 27th               


kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Struthie - I know - it was a really stupid idea!   I am dreading it!!  It's a young slip of a girl too - they're always the meanest!! 

KJ _ thanks for the vibes - now panicking that it won't start today!! All signs seem to have disappeared - now need some vibes to start AF!!!      

I'm exhausted with all this worry!!!  Won't be able to go to the gym on Tuesday!! 

Struthie - great to see your venture has really taken off.  I've come up with a cunning plan to get out of teaching...been to see the bank & business advisory service!  Just need DH to agree to stump up some cash!!!!!!!!!!  - There's always a catch!!  Still, I'll get there with some girlie persuasion!

Can't reveal all yet & will prob have to teach part time initially - just not sure what to do if we end up with twins?!!  (Seem to have been having this conversation though for the last 6 years!!!)


Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend - DH went paintballing yesterday (v sad old man trying to keep up with the youngsters in his office) - poor skinny thing was covered in red bruises!!!  Bless!

Anyway, really must get dressed!!!!

Love ya!
Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Sounds interesting Jess,I'm sure you can persuade your dh!

Hope af arrives when she should  

I'm back to slimming world on Tuesday can't do any of my trousers up,have been eating far too much rubbish so time to face it!

I'm a bridesmaid for my friend in nine weeks and my dress is snug!

Suppose I should get dressed!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Jilly,the dogging is keeping me fit but makes me hungry   had a row with my Dad and it makes me so sad sometimes that I just eat  

But onwards and I am going back to sw on Tuesday and will shift the weight again,if my scales are right I have a stone and a hlaf to lose!

Good luck with your weigh in Jilly xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

You lot are so good going to WWs!  I went to Slimming World once with a colleague - she told me that it would be ok, there was no one there we knew - the woman doing the weighing was one of my neighbours!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I had steak & chips with Bearnaise sauce (& salad!!!) & Banoffee Pie & toffee sauce last night (we went to a Beefeater pub!!!) - do you think I'll have lost much weight today?!!!  

Still no frigging AF!! Can't beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelieve it!!!!!  This is a nightmare.  Had to cancel gym appt today too - cos someone blabbed at work & boss said he thought it was "inappropriate" as we were on strike last week - he's got a point but it would have been my lunch break!

Anyway, done zero reports so far & got meeting back at work tonight so must get on!!!!!  I am fat AND lazy!!! 

Love to all - even you skinny birds!!

Big Mwahs,
Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah heres an AF dance jess

                                       

we've been to court and littlies is now all ours  
sorry copied and pasted this from the bumps thread

we had a lovely day..though it started out extremely stressful as got stuck in dreadful traffic and nearly missed our blooming time slot which was 9.30  left 1 hr 15 mins for a 25 min journey but it just wasnt enough..we had no idea if they'd wait for us or not..we didnt even know where we were going, just the street name, there was no room whatsoever for getting lost! we parked up in some leisure centre 2 mins after we were supposed to be there..picture the 2 of us in our smart clothes, running down the road with littlie in the pushcahir yelling 'omg which bl00dy building is it?' as they all looked like office blocks! we screeched thru the door, both dying for the loo just as littlies sw came down looking worried but saying 'dont worry they will wait' PHEW!!!! never been so stressed in my life!
anyway it all went fine after that..it was very quick, just a quick chat with the judge, littlie went all coy and wouldnt talk  we'd been coaching her to bow and say 'your honour'  and she was doing it brilliantly at home but of course did not perform..she did bow to him tho from my arms..she was very smiley and happy though! we took photos with the judge and downstairs with sw and the crest and that was it! we went for coffee and cake and then popped into our adoption toddler group where we had 'congratulations' sung to us. then we went to the farm and had a lovely picnic with bubbles and yummies to eat. amazingly it didnt rain after it had poured in the morning..
so all in all a lovely day despite the beginning 
love to all

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

WOOHOO KJ! Congratulations to all THREE of you! I'm SO pleased you're officially a family now - its fantastic news. All the horrible hoops you had to jump through and all the heartache are now a distant memory. Your strength and determination have got you through - and shedloads of FH&B.
All my love
Molly xxx
                       

Not had time to read back and frantically busy at work today, but will try to pop on later with a catch up for everyone as I've been awol for ages... however
this is for the lovely Jess....


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Huge congrats to you all Kim its just the best news xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Kim - that is fantastic news and I'm so happy for the three of you.                 

Jess - not quite sure about the "Choreography" of an AF dance (!) (in fact I've probably just done one above for KJ by mistake!), but hope it is here very very soon........

Molly -    Hope all is okay with you

Love Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hello lovely ones!

I'm sorry I've missed out on so much, but like many of you I needed time away from the board. I needed some time to try to come to terms with the fact that we've reached the end of the road and will never have a child. I'm 46 now and have decided I don't want to be the world's oldest mum, so have drawn a line and am trying to move on. I have to face the fact that my biological clock simply wasn't ticking loud enough - and if it was, I wasn't listening...   There's a tiny part of me though that still wonders each month if there'll be a natural miracle   ...!  Probably will still think that when I'm in my nineties and not even having sex though - cos there's just as much chance!   DP and I had also been having some problems (as some of you know) but we're back on an even keel now and things on that front are looking good...   The stress that we're all under who are on this road is immeasurable and the emotional and physical strength both us and our partners need to get through it is immense and I take my hat off to all of you who are determined enough to persevere - I pray with all my heart that you'll get your rewards!!! You are all truly amazing.    

Right, now onto the personals....

Firstly, Holly darling...   I'm so sorry you've been feeling so scared about your next round of tx. It's understandable when you have had such a lot of knocks (and especially when you hear of special friends who've had such terrible news lately  ). I know how hard it is to face the fact that you have to get off the rollercoaster and that life will take a different path to the one you dreamed of, but I KNOW YOU CAN DO IT!!! You've been SOOOOOOO close to success darlin' and I just refuse to believe that your time has come to throw the towel in. You must find again that lovely FH&B that you once had - and we can all help you find some positivity again, if you let us... Take your time, build up your reserves again and then  go for it when YOU are ready.  I hope that now you're settled in your lovely new home with Mr H you'll be able to do that...look deep inside yourself...I know the determination is in there honey.       

Jess - OMG Athens May 8th! Crikey, you'll be there before you can say "ouzo"! Hope the  shows her face pdq and everything works out beautifully for you!             Your cunning plan sounds very intriguing....hope you can tell us all soon...  

Erica - hope your gynae appt went well - and all's in order just in time for your shagathon with DF.  Go for it girlie!    Big hugs for him going off to Iraq - those guys are real heros, and it sickens me that they don't get the recognition they deserve for doing an impossible job.   

Jillypops - I'm sorry you've had a wobble too (shut up Erica!).  When do you have the op to realign your ovary? Sounds scary, but once its back where it should be its got to increase your chances of a BFP by 100% - plus you get to see your lovely   again!

Starr - Daisy's new photo is absolutely gorgeous. What a little beauty - I'm sure you're loving being her mummy - you must be so proud!  

Candy - Hope all's well with you and the boys. Still doing the allotment?   I'm planning on getting some chickens soon - at least the slugs can't eat them!

Catwoman - Hamish & Eve are one already! Sorry I missed it. Would love to see a photo...   

Murtle - good luck for starting stimms sweetie. Here's a big fat follie dance for you           and a load of          for this cycle.

Kelly - hope all's okay with you, lovely, and you're not TOO uncomfortable. I hope your family are all geared up to help you out the first few weeks after you get your newest addition home. I was really shocked to read about poor Lily - hope she's on the mend now...what an awful shock for you.... 

Moomin - great news that you're feeling better honey. Hope you get discharged soon and that work gets easier. Lovely pic of Megan!  

Rachel - thanks sweetheart.  I think its awful that there are so many people out "there" who see infertility as a way to make a quick buck. They know we're all so desperate that we'll try anything!  I know you'll work out your best way forward for you... good luck with weighing up all the options.  

Struthie - get you with the new business -  sounds fantastic hunny!  Hope you'll make lots of money and have a lot of fun at the same time. I'm back at Fat Club - but finding it SOOO hard!  

Shazia - if you're looking in   Hope you're okay.

Finally, KJ - I'm still grinning from ear to ear with your news. Littlie is one VERY LUCKY little girl. Any news on little bro yet? Can't wait to see piccies.
CONGRATS AGAIN!      

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but love you all....
Molly


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oooo lovely to hear from you Molly!  Really appreciate your lovely comments - & so glad that things are looking good for you & your lovely man!

I totally agree that it puts more pressure on your relationship than you realise - we've had stupid rows about "having" to have BMS - luckily DH is a bit of a star & pretty understanding (although often not til the next day! )

Kim & DH - that is just the BEST news I've heard in a very long time!  Congratulations!  You must be grinning from ear to ear!  So glad that it all came right in the end...so worth waiting for!


Well, thanks so much for my lovely messages & dodgy dances!  It has worked!! AF is here with a vengeance - not really felt pain quite like it before! Hoping that's a good sign!  Off for Day 2 scan today - oh joy of joys!

Got emails from clinic in Athens - still can't quite work out when I need to be there - which is a BIG nightmare for work as we need to book supply cover.  

Think it will be about 10th May & probably be there about 5/6 days.  Can't even book flights yet so hoping they don't sell out!!   

Holly, hope you're ok - thinking about you loads.

Good luck to everyone else,

Love Jess xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Wonderful fantastic news Kim   I am so pleased that it has finally all come together for you all. You make a beautiful and very special family   Hopefully things will run a lot smoother for Littlies baby bro  

Jess – Aww! Poor you   I recommend some nice choccie to help over the trauma of the day 2 scan. Hope the nurse is gentle with you. I had mine yesterday and it wasn’t too bad.  for no cysts the its off to Athens for you   Hope you can get some clarification on the dates soon. Don’t stress too much about work…they’ll just have to get on with it the best they can. And as for you new enterprise….I’m intrigued! 

 to the lovely Molly. I am glad to hear things are back on an even keel with you and DP. This IF lark is such a stressful and emotional journey that reeks havoc with your confidence and relationships. It can be so hard to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves down and get back to being who we are. It is so lovely to ‘see’ you again and many thanks for your kind words  

Erica – Extra special   coming your way. Thinking of you this week. Hope you wear DF out before he has to leave  

Jilly – Get you slimmer of the year!  Or have you fallen off the wagon already!   Encouraging words from a failed WW  

Struthie – Had a good   over the dogging stories…..always the quiet ones you’ve got to watch   Your business sounds good…you’ll soon lose the weight again with all that walking. I hope you can sort things out with your dad  

Starr – Scrummy piccies of Daisy   She is just so adorable. Bet she’s breaking boys hearts already  

Moom – Glad things are looking up for you and you are starting to feel so much better  

Kelly – Good luck sweetie!    

As for me, I had to take the pill for 4 weeks to control when AF should start. Well it goes without saying that she took no notice whatsoever and came on her own accord a few days late   So Day 2 scan was yesterday and I got the all clear to start stabbing last night. Here we go again  

Much love to all the other wonderful ladies  

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Was only thinking of you the day you posted Molly, your post has put me to shame, I am rubbish at posting of late and not been supporting you guys at all, for which I do apologise, Holly I know how incredible strong you I know that you can do this   Molly so glad thinks are getting better with DP and as for chickens, great now we need to work on Kims DH too !!! ............. We will have some chickens when the boys are big enough to walk down to the allotment every night and sort them out !

Murtle, I can only imagine how hard this cycle is emotionally, but I just has to work ++++++ 

Jess, wishing you all the luck in the world sweetie

Well done Jillypops

Cx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Murtle, get peddling!!!!  Great to see someone else on this crazy merry go round too!!    

Really hope we can clink champagne glasses together soon!

Well, flippin' 'eck this has whizzed round quickly - the nurse at Serum, Athens suddenly realised she hadn't factored in  DH's little "Tommy Tank" role, so looks like we need to be in Athens for Thursday!!! So will try & book flights for Weds night!!

Only told my boss I needed to be off from Friday - so will have to really grovel or ring in a sickie from Athens!  

How much weight can I lose before Thursday - is 2 stone likely?!!!    

Will defo go to the gym tonight & have a swim (but am making toad in hole first!! )

Perhaps I should just keep running until I am a size 10?!!


Jilly - get you - so good at your new job!!! Money will be nice - perhaps you should put it on a horse?!!!
Come on MAN U!!! Good game this afternoon - so hoping we can stuff Chelsea!!

Right off to catch that toad!

Love to all!
Jess xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Erica, have you seen there's a Forces Wives/Partners thread on Girl & Boy chat - not sure if they're all as   as you - might be worth popping on there just to   them!

Jess xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Jess,
Just popping on to wish you all the best for Athens. I'll be thinking of you and can't wait to hear your news.

   

Sarah
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Jilly,you are doing fab,I only managed one silly pound at sw last night,oh well onto plan B!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

BON VOYAGE JESS! How exciting!  Hope all goes well with you whilst you are away      Just think, you'll be coming home PUPO  Don't forget to top up your tan and don't overdo it on the ouzo  I have the champers chilling in the fridge ready 

Jilly - I'm still here. Just trying not to go insane this time round  Get you girl! Slimmer of the week 2 weeks in a row...there will be nothing left of you soon. Well done on your prize....Did you fill the survey forms in yourself  .......It would have been first prize if it wasn't for the surveys Erika and I sent back  Hope you bought me something nice with your winnings 

Erica -  &  to you and an extra big  for DF

KJ - Party sounds fab. Did you make through your speech....bet there wasn't a dry eye in the house afterwards 

Candy -  for you lovely girl.

I had a day 8 scan this morning and I have 8 follies  That's the most I've ever had so I am extremely pleased with myself. 7 are a really good size and 1 is lagging behind but I am confident it will catch up by Friday. EC probably Tuesday or Wednesday.

I'm off to get my chill pins from acu this afternoon then plan to spend the rest of the day snoozing in my garden 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kellydallards news this way: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139888.0#new


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Brilliant news Murtle, hoping that the 8th one grows intime for EC along with some extra surprises, sending lots of positive vibes xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sending you all the best for Athens jess xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Go Girl.... Good luck Jess.......  

Things have just got to get better for all the friends still waiting...      Got it all crossed for you honey xx

Love to all... am keeping my eye on you lot!!

Molly lovely to see you xxx

All good here.. enjoying the sunshine!    

xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Jess hope this is the one honey xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jess

Thinking of you honey


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi girls!!!

Just had to pop on to wish the lovely Jess all the best!!! Really hoping this one is the one, you deserve it!!!

  

Krysia xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

OMG how much news is there to catch up on, where did you all come from   
Serves me right for going AWOL for a little while but I had a very important mission to complete before I could get in touch. I HAD to drain DF of all   Well, he won't be needing it where he is going & it stops any awkward questions if I look like this  when he gets back! So the freezer is nicely full & I'm walking like John Wayne!
I'll fill you in on my news tomorrow because I'm in a rush today. It's D-Day for me & I'm going to the airport in just under an hour  There are so many of you to catch up with so please bare with me.

Jess,
Oh mate, I'm so sorry I've missed you  Wishing you all the  in the world for your new & exciting venture in Athens               I've got a really good feeling about this & like you can sense a few babies on this thread this year & you & Murtle can get things off to a flying start           Sorry you've had a bit of a traumatic time with AF, flights, dates etc but hey it will all be worth it when you get that BFP! Good to hear that your adoption evening went well & that you will probably still adopt even when you get your BFP from Athens. That's another journey we could share & yes KJ's story is inspiring & thank God we've got her & can chew her ears off at a later date. Can't wait to hear about your cunning plan to get out of teaching   but you've got to go some to compete with Struthie's dogging   Thanks for telling me about the forces wives/partners thread, no I didn't know about it & you can have a   for the nutty & scaring them comment! Yes DF is beginning to see things my way, I've dropped subtle hints like "when we do tx next year"   & he didn't say no so I believe that's a green light, wohoo! Loved your & I quote "DH's little Tommy Tank role"    remember mate it's not the size of the nail that matters it's the hammer that knocks it in!!!!!!

Love & best wishes, go girlfriend

Erica


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie – Dogging  And you get paid for it   And you're making a fortune       Blimey I can’t wait to hear about Jess’ new venture how is she going to top that? Good luck with the diet.
Kelly –     Congratulations to you, DH & brood on the birth of baby Isabel May. Sounds like a bit of an early arrival, hope you are both doing well & I'm looking forward to seeing a lovely pic soon.
Moomin – Ooooooooooh yes I’ve had lots of sausage  well I won’t be getting any for ages  so have had to “fill my boots” so to speak. Maybe that’s why I’m not pregnant yet  Sorry but there is no controlling Jilly, she’s special  Good to hear you are better now, it’s been a long difficult road for you.
SMCC – Are you still trying to upload that picture of the twins  At least you’ll still be quicker than Catwoman  You are right about “building a family in many different ways” I think this thread is proof of that & it doesn’t matter how or when we all get there as long as we ALL do  
Rachel – Don’t worry about Jilly/Cally/Poops/Pops she’ll be calling herself something else next week  in fact I’ve got a few suggestions  It’s nice to see you back, how are you & what are your plans? Hope you’ve felt the benefit of your timeout, we all need it don’t we 
Candy – Hello, how’s you &  you are right you are rubbish at posting  Only joking hun, you’re a busy lady but don’t go leaving us for too long. Love to you & the boys  
Catwoman – Talking of rubbish posters, where are you  The girls are STILL waiting to see Hamish & Eve & I would like to see an updated pic, they were 5 months in the one you sent me. Give me a new one & I’ll let the girls have my old one  Hope you are all much better & all illnesses have gone now, will mail you an update next week, lots of love  
Holly – You know what I’m thinking I said it all in my mail, so I’ll just send you lots of     to get to the right place, much   because you are you & a good swift kick up your   to start you off!
KJ – Oh wow,  to you & DH truly fantastic news for you both & for littlie too, everyone’s a winner! She really is all YOURS now   It's been a long tough journey but hey, wasn't it worth it  Getting baby bro is going to be an absolute breeze & you will have a much smoother run 2nd time round. Your party sounded lovely & I’m sure you were a star with your speech. Good to hear that your stitches came out ok & that your face is healing well   
Shazia – Hello you  I can’t believe Lainey is so grown up, where did that time go. Hope you’re ok & lovely pic of her & Toby btw   

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Creaky – Wow nice to “see” you again too & can’t believe your babies are 1½ already  WE must be due a photo? Good luck with trying for number 3 
Doods –     Congratulations to you, DH & Lola on the birth of baby Isaac Arran, hope you are all well. Fantastic photo, little Isaac is just as scrummy as his big sis 
Murtle – Hey how’s you? And where’s my email?  Stuck in cyberspace?   Yes DF is suitably knackered & looking forward to going away for a rest  Good to hear our surveys only gave Jilly 2nd prize & we were being nice! And 8 follies OMG, well done you    I know you are trying to switch off this cycle but when you are ready I would love to hear about how you are finding the short protocol it’s working for you, your best results ever girl! Wishing you all the very best for EC next Tue/Weds      I respect you staying quiet but please keep us up-to-date on your progress we all want this for you so very much mate. Much love  
Molly – It’s fantastic to “see” you again poppet, I’ve been thinking (& worrying) about you. I totally understand your need for time away  & hope you are feeling the benefit of taking that time. I also understand you not wanting to post but please do stay in touch, you are such a lovely lady & missed so very much   It’s good to hear that you & DP are back on track as you said the stress that infertility & tx puts on couples is immeasurable   It’s hard to put into words but all of us that have done it do understand. It’s so hard emotionally, physically & financially & I think it shows how incredibly we are both as women & as couples when we survive & come out the other side. I’ve enjoyed my Shagathon thanks mate, I was thinking marathon so was going to say I came first then realised how rude it sounded! You expect that sort of thing from Jess 
Jilly -   

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly.........................
Didn't realise Molly lived by you, she saw you wobble   
Hope you find you're missing 6 pounds, have you looked down the settee   
DF loved his parcel but now he's feeling   about what's coming next.


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

HIya Erika!!!

Can't get any photos to upload on my profile anymore, and don't understand how re-size them........   

Blame Jess for the No.3 decision    My embies are no use to anyone else, and I'm just not brave enough to let them perish, so I want to give them a chance.....if it doesn't happen, then so be it...... 

Now I've been meaning to tell you off, as I remember reading a certain   post from you, and I got all excited, read it, re-read it, then realised it was a Big Fat Pot........cheeky, cheeky!!   

Has DF gone or is his leaving imminent I like your style with the 'juice extraction' but don't mistake it for ice cream!!!

Krysia xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

to myself, I forgot the lovely Starr. Have a fantastic holiday & lots of love to you & the gorgeous Daisy    
Krysia - Yes let's all blame Jess, maybe it's her way of getting to share the pregnancy journey with a mate, wouldn't that be fantastic       I don't blame you for using your embies, in your shoes I'd do the same. I have got a  (Big Fat Pot) but believe me it's not funny & I'm currently about 7-8 months  Diet & keep fit regime starts Monday, with DF away I need to focus & there are  excuses. He is away until December now  he went back to Germany yesterday & leaves for Iraq Mon or Tue. He will get 2 weeks leave at some stage but we have no idea when. It's hard & I'm just numb today. I've got lots to keep me occupied I just need a while to get a routine going & settle myself a bit.

My gynae appt was absolutely cr*p ladies  no lap & dye, no tests, in fact no anything  My cons felt that "nothing would be gained by doing a lap". He also said that it only benefits those trying naturally, not me as I'm trying to conceive with ICSI. Call me stupid but don't me & DF try naturally every time he is home  He also went on about my age & told me I had about a 10% chance of getting pregnant. I came away feeling very down & like my dream was further away than ever  The only good thing was that I was complimented on my response to the drugs, he said most women produce 8-10 eggs & I've always got 15-19 so I guess I'm not totally knackered & useless then! I'm still going to go & see another clinic & hopefully they will boost my confidence back up  Nothing ventured......

Have a good weekend all & make the most of this lovely sunshine.

Erica.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie to send big    to Erica. Sounds like you need them hun with DF off to Iraq next week and the cr*ppy gynae appointment. Of course the chances of a pg reduce as you get older, but quoting statistics of a 10% chance at your age when you've clearly had such a good response to the drugs is idiotic. Everyone is different - you see 35-year-olds who look 55 and 55-year-olds who look 30. We all age differently. My sis turned 40 last month and she's had people asking her for proof of age in the supermarket and someone knocked on the door before Xmas and asked if her mummy was in - she got cross and said "I am the mummy!".  Makes me mad when I see them using statistics like this - its a cop-out for a lazy  who can't be bothered. Definitely go to another clinic hunny - your great response and the fact you've got pg before are great indications that you're not such a hopeless case - boll***s to him!  Find a clinic who will treat you as an individual, not a number! 

Murtle - well done on your follies   Hope scan was good yesterday - loads of luck for EC next week, will be looking out for your news...      

Jess - hope its all gone great in Athens and you now have some embies safely on-board.  Been thinking of you loads and sending       Can't wait to hear how it went!

Candy - lovely to hear from you!   to the boys... Glad you're still doing the allotment - won't be long for those chickens the rate the boys are growing! x

Creaky - lots of luck for no. 3!   

Jilly -  for the impressive weight loss lovely! Well done! 

Struthie - I have something to post to you next week! 

Starr - you are so lovely - bless you! 

Holly - how are you?      Hope you're regaining some of your FH&B....   

Kelly -        Congratulations to you and Michael, Ollie, Harry and Lily on the birth of Isabel!

KJ - was reading about your party, sounds lovely - how far you've come in a year! Any more pix of littlie you can share?  ...and any more news on baby bro?  xx

Right got to go, my eldest nephew's 21st b'day party today (where did THAT time go?!  ) so better put some slap on and try not to look (or feel) toooo old!

Just time for a bit of     for Jess and Murtle!

Love to you all,
Molly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ooooh Molly I am intrigued now,tell me now!!!!

Big loves to you Erika,some people need some of these  

Feeling a little stressed tonight deep breaths and it will all be ok!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello 


I've been reading.... there's been such a lot happening...

Erica - my love, what an emotional week you have had  It must have been so great to spend all that 'quality' time with DF then to have to say goodbye...., I really feel for you and hope the months until he's back with you fly.  In the meantime I hope that current BFP you have turns into the other type.... after that shagathon there's gotta be a v v good chance!!       As for your cons apptmt - ugh    ditch him girl and find another who believes.  I'm with Molly - you have such a great response and you've come so close... you CAN do it and you WILL, it's far from being over when you have so much good going for you      

Murtle - hun, I hope you are reading.  Thinking of you so much and willing it all to be going well.  It's fantastic to see you get such a great response.  It just shows you that there are huge variations to how things go in a cycle... did you do anything else this time that was different except for the short protocol?  I'm picking your brains you see as I am interested in finding out how you've done it you little wonder you!!  All the           for EC, ET and the 2WW my love.

Jess - you little rascal.... leaving us all in suspenders with your cunning plan!!  Sending you loads of          to your lucky place that Athens will become known as!!  Cannot wait to hear how things have gone - I just know it's all going to have the best ending imaginable!!

Molly - helloo Mrs!!  Soooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and that your news is so good too!  Brilliant that things are taking on a bright new future for you both.  It's wonderful that you and DP are strong and doing well.  Darlin - you are one of those people who shall never grow old, you have a young spirit and will always be fun, kind and caring - don't ever forget it   

KJ - hunny last week sounded just perfect!!  Loved the thought of the garden all dressed up and ready to celebrate such a happy day.  It must have felt a million miles away from the place you have been.  It's wonderful that the past is the past and the future has so much in it that will be rich, full and exciting.      for littliest littlies next steps  

Kelly - wow what amazing news!!   Congratulations to you all on the safe and early arrival of Isabel May!  A beautiful name!   Hope everyone is helping you out through these very busy early days.  Rest up and take care  

Struthie - hunny, why so blue?  Hope you are ok.... and things don't seem to be so bad today 

Starr - oooh lovely, a holiday with Daisy!  Watch out for those little lads on the beach - she'll be turning all their heads!!  Have a wonderful time and enjoy the  

Candy - don't ever apologise loves!  Once a star, always a star!!  We know you're a busy, busy Mom with two very busy boys!!    Think of you often!

Sarah - how great to see you!!  Brilliant that you are doing so well and even managing a day working!!  That is no small feat with two!!  I think you deserve a   

Catwoman -hello gorgeous - the above words go for you too   I'm not sure that I could manage half of what you do and remain to appear even semi sane!!

Jilly!  - your words really resonated with me.  You are so right, we are not the same people we were when we started on this journey and in fact I'm not sure we would recognise those we used to be... the good thing is tho I believe I'm a much better person for it despite the unfairness and difficulties we've been thrown.... and that is something good I will definitley take away  Well done on doing so well with your job and WW!!!

Creaky - hello loves!! Wonderful to see you and wow - those two beautiful babes!!  All the best for your embies and your next steps hunny     

Moomin - hope you are doing well and not trying to do too much too soon.  Great to hear you are feeling much more like the old you 

Thanks all so much for your inspiring and caring words.  It's so nice that even after all this time there is still so much love and support.  We are starting to form a plan of some sorts... a holiday next month and then probably treatment after that.  I'm taking it one step at a time and whatever happens, I'm grateful for all we do have and that's a good place to start from.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx's 
H


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!   

Ive not posted on here for a while although I have been in the chat room a couple of times its brill. All the girls are CRAAZZYYYY!!!!

Just to let you all know I had my 1st iui in a couple months ago, and I am due to go to the hospital tomorrow for a scan to make sure I am ok to go back on tuesday for my basting. My follies and lining all good I am sooo wanting it to work this time.

When I had my AF after my last tx it was a week late and OMG it was awful is this normal?? I have now got 3 days off work so I thought I might not do anything on tue afternoon and wednesday, what do you reckon?

Good luck to everyone and thanks for all the support, well better go and do my final injection

TTFN        Kaz xxxxxxx


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh yeah forgot to say, I think this is abit freaaaakyyy!

My test day will be on my birthday OMG That would be the best birthday present ever"!!! xxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jess – Hope everything has gone according to plan. Looking forwards to hearing your news    

Erika – Extra special   for you today. Thinking of you   I am rather curious as to what the lovely Jilly has sent to your DF   I am guessing a photo of her in her bikini and some chocolate nipples     PM on its way to you…sorry it took so long…had to recover from the   and the  and the   and then I dozed off on page 96    

Molly – Hope you had a fab time at the party. Did you manage to embarrass him in any way as is Auntie’s privilege?  

Holly – Hmm   What did I do different – Nothing really, if anything I did less. I guess the DHEA may have helped as I’ve been on that for 16 months. Also on baby aspirin this time and kept up the acupuncture on a weekly basis since last cycle. I now have 11 follies and really hoping and praying for 6 eggies from them. Good to see you starting to make plans. A nice holiday to help you relax and prepare for Tx is just what you need after all that work on the house. Good luck    

Jilly – Can’t believe you missed the gorgeous weather this weekend in favour of the football. Mad   I think I found your 6lbs….they seem to have turned up on my bottie  

Candy – Spotted a stunning piccie of your boys   They are both so scrummy and I can’t believe how grown up they both look, especially J.  Smother them in kisses from their Aunt Murtle     Hope DH has started on the job hunt…my DH is using Tx as an excuse not to apply at the moment  

Sturthie – Aww Hun. Not like you to feel blue. Hope everything has sorted itself out  

As for me, follies have had a tremendous growth spurt over the weekend. I now have 11 follies, 2 are probably too small for ec. This is the most I have ever had and am over the moon   EC is now set for Wednesday and I am hoping and praying for at least 6 eggies. Would be fab to have a couple of frosties as this is probably our last fresh cycle.

Much love to all the other ladies, especially our new mums Kelly and Doods 

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Kaz

Hope the scan went well today. Good luck for stimms tomorrow. That would indeed be the bestest birthday present in the world   

Wishing you heaps of luck and love 
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY murtle, follies sound *FAB!!!!* sending lots of      to them for wed so that you'll reap a great harvest and get some frosties    

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Brilliant news Murtle, hoping for a really good collection and fingers crossed for some frosties to, about time your luck changed !

Thanks for your kind words .... back to catch up with Holly et all later xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi I'm new on this thread.  I've just had IUI basting today after switching from IVF at the last minute (not enough follies for IVF).
All went ok today except I still have some cramping which I think would be normal.

I have a question which I'm hoping for some help on if you don't mind??  Is it wise to rest after IUI or can I now get out & about, probably had in mind a mountain walk tomorrow or cycle ride or something.  I've just sat around at home rest of today following tx and feel fine apart from the cramps.

Thank you & hope everyone's well & enjoying the lovely sunshine!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all

Cardifflaura & Kaz, good luck, not sure if you meant to post on this thread or not ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140070.0 they are all going through treatment at the moment, where as most of us have moved on or taking a break at the moment.

Murtle will be thinking of you tommrow, whilst at the Zoo with KJ et all xxxx
maybe we could have a positive dance before our sarnies  

Holly you never fail to amaze me ! holiday sounds just what you need to kick start all that positivity xxxx

Erica sorry to read about your appointment, will be thinking of you when DH goes to iraq 

Hope you had a good time at party Molly

Jilly seemed to have missed your news, but do know I am thinking of you Cx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Candy  

I shall take this wonderful image with me to EC tomorrow: KJ, Littlie, Candy, Jacob & Lucas lined up outside the tiger enclosure (tigers being the only orange animal I can think of) waving their arms in the air and doing twirls in my honour 

Love it!    

Have a great time at the park tomorrow.

Laura - Depends how fit you are to begin with.  A gentle stroll up Caerphilly mountain would be ok but I would avoid Pen Y Fan unless you are super fit. Personally, I always take it easy for 2-3 days post basting/transfer. Spoil yourself and sit out in the sunshine with a pile of trashy mags


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly -  right back your way missus & a few   too! Thanks for your lovely words & I'm with you and after the initial upset thought boll***s to him  We do all age differently, although not all as well as your sis, lucky b*gger  I guess it's in the genes so you're pretty youthful too then. I am going to an open evening at the other clinic but they are more expensive so I'm worried they might price us out of it. If it's not one worry it's another isn't it hun. How was your nephews 21st? Did you do some auntie dancing  I do hope so. And young lady massive  on your superb weight loss, 17lb is fantastic, well done you.
Struthie -  to you too, I hope you're feeling a little brighter.
Jess -             aaahhhhhh lovely everything is crossed for you. Not sure when you & your precious cargo are travelling back but looking forward to hearing all about your trip. Hope ET was smooth on Sunday & sending you a zillion         for the 2ww. I just know you're going to start off a run of good news on this thread  
Holly - Yes poppet, one hell of an emotional time. DF flies today, enough said really  At least we will have more regular contact this time so that's a positive  The army tell them to have a "chuff chart" to mark off the days until they come home so I've started mine today. He got told yesterday that his R & R (rest & recuperation) will be for 2 weeks from the 25th August so that is what I am aiming for  to start off with & then it will be Xmas  (sorry KJ!) I'm not going to be put off by my 10% chance, I'll still carry on with what I already had planned for this year & just hope the other clinic isn't too expensive. You sound like you've got a plan mate, we always feel better when we have don't we. Any ideas for your holiday? You'll be lovely & relaxed, ready to make tx decisions. Good to hear that you're taking one step at a time & you sound like you're in a very good place      Take care sweetness     
Jilly -  I don't want to get rid of my bingo wings mate, they get me to work so much quicker! Did you know that Murtle has found your missing 6lb, it's on her  I'll go & help you get it back if you want  Thanks for keeping my spirits up   & I wouldn't expect anything less than a good few  from you! DF's parcel................lunchbox  first aid kit  nice droppings though!
Kaz - Wishing you lots of    for basting today & hoping you get the best possible birthday present  
Murtle - Thanks for pm  & get you girl. Wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow             not that you're going to need it you are beating all records this cycle & I'm sure this will continue tomorrow with the number of eggs & then in a few days with the number of frosties      I have every confidence that you are going to follow Jess with good news for this thread & it's going to be a great year for all of you lovelies with some long awaited dreams coming true  Take care & make sure you text someone your news, we'll all be dying to hear    
Cardifflaura - To rest or not to rest  It's totally up to you hun, it's a personal choice. Some women like to rest for a few days, some through the whole of their 2ww, others carry on as normal the following day. The best advice I can give is to do what YOU are comfortable with, don't look back and say "I wish I'd..............." As long as you are  & comfortable with your decision. Personally I wouldn't do anything strenuous for a few days & no exercise except for a nice walk.  with this tx 

Big hello  to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Murtle... So pleased for you this cycle.. 11 follies       Fantastic news..      for EC tomorrow.. how are you feeling? or is that a daft question... FH&B Hope its a smooth & painfree with plenty of Eggs for you to roost xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jess... We want news off you too buddy... I have a feeling we may be in for some good news off you & Murtle    Even though I'm not doing TX anymore... I feel like I sort of am with following the highs & lows of the IUI Friends   We must be due for some happy news soon xxxxx

Erica... I was thinking of a meet up Aug Bank Hol    Now guess I'll have to reconsider the date..    or will I?               I'm working on DF's next parcel   Don't want to spoil him to soon.. so he can have it end of July.. it's free to post.. but is there a size limit?      

Kaz... Hope the basting has gone OK? what a fab birthday you will be having        .. My A/f has never been late after TX.. was it 3 weeks after basting your a/F arrived last time?   xxx

Cardifflaura.. Hope your feeling OK after Basting...       xxx

Well another 1.5lb off... 7.5lb in 3 weeks in total   & I'm trying to stop drinking caffeine   to be healthy.. Although I cant bring myself to stop drinking & smoking   that would be far too drastic   & after all that is what the weekends are for.. singing & dancing on tables


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey guys just a quick one!

Just been to fat club and lost 5.5lbs  

Feeling much better now,customer was peeing me off but I see what to do now  

Erika thanks for your kind words as always,lots of   to you my sweet xxx

P.S 
Jilly well done you!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping in to wish Murtle good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you hun

Big hello to you lovelies, will be back to post as soon as I can, but stuck at work at the moment!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie as i have a date 2morrow with some meercats, lions, leopard and all sorts ..

Murtle .. Good lUck for tommorow Honey.. this has got to be the one!!!   

Erika.. can't imagine how you are feeling but you sound so positive i'm thinking you'll cope fine and time will fly till he's back for a sausage fest in august !! sending you loads of love and    xx

Jess.. hope you come back ok with our precious cargo xx

Jilly  well done on the loss girl !!  of course alcohol is ok esp at weekends !! xx

right must catch some zzzz.. esp if madam is wide awake at 5am again tommorow!!  

Love me xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

A super quickie....

Murtle - a thousand          for tomoz hunny!  Wow - you've done amazingly!!  Am even feeling excited about how it's all going to go for you!!  

Have a fun at the zoo tomorrow you lot and do a tiger dance on my behalf too!!

Erica - loads of       and a speedy few months until Aug!!

xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Murtle xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Just popping on to wish Murtle loads of      for today!!! Best of luck, you go girl!!!

Jess - hope you are back with two little embies on board - in desperate need of an update - but you are straight back to work aren't you??

Love to all you beautiful girlies 

Krysia xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GO MURTLE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hiya everyone!!!!!      

Went to the hospital on mon expectin to be told to go back tue for the basting, but they wanted to give me another day to grow, my folys were 14mm and 17mm and lining was 7mm will this be ok after another injection should grow another mm shouldnt it.

So my hubby set off to do his stuff this morning then we are both going today at 12.30 for the bastin       thanks for all your support just gonna have a hot bath have brazil nuts on my breakjfast and some pineapple juice.

Will be back to report later 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

I have a mountain of work to get through before tomorrow as we're off to Norfolk for a wedding this w/e, so just flying in to say....
                      to Murtle. Best of luck today hunny - I too have a good feeling about this cycle - looking forward to GREAT news later on from you.  Go Murtle! 

Also, Jess - think you'll be home soon and hoping you have your precious cargo onboard.   Can't wait to hear your news! 

Erica - great news you're off to the open evening at the other clinic. Hope they're not tooooo expensive. Will buy an extra lottery ticket for you tonight! 

Holly - can't do tiger dances (except that old song by Mud!) So here's a FHB dance for you... [fly]   F   H    B    [/fly]

Starr, Candy, KJ and all have a great day at the zoo!  

Jilly - HOW much? 

Good luck for basting Kaz     

 Struthie, Moomin, Creaky and love to you all...

Molly x


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Molly - pop in if you are passing while in Norfolk!!!    Hope this beautiful weather holds out for the wedding!!!

Good luck Kaz!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle...............

Thinking of you today & wishing you all the luck in the world.
        
This cycle has gone so well for you, I know I will be reading about a record number of eggs later  
Everything is different this time mate, including the outcome  
This is the best I can do, he's been dancing & is now having a rest. Fab smile though, bet you match it later.

Lots of love,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Well done  7½lb is excellent. Like you said you can't give up everything, we still have to have pleasures in life. Talking of which an August bank holiday meet  fat chance mate! I'm booked in for more sausage than you lot will be having at bbq's through the summer! Another parcel for DF  that will liven things up a bit! There is a size limit, I'll check it out & let you know.
Struthie - Well done you too 5½lb in a week  what did you do chop a leg off   
Moomin - Hope all is well with you & Megan   
Starr - Oooooooohhh sounds like my sort of day, where was my invite   Lost in the post   Or was I never considered   I just love big cats. Hope you all have a fantastic day, you've certainly picked the right weather. How infectious is Daisy's smile in that photo, she always makes me grin, what a cutie.
Holly -        to you missus.
Krysia - Hope all is well with you & yours  I too can't wait for Jess to post.
Jess -         
Kaz -        for basting today, hope all goes smoothly.
Molly -      hope you have a great weekend in Norfolk.
KJ -    for you & littlie.
Candy -     for you & the boys.

Have a good day all, especially you Murtle     

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just checking for Murtle's news............................


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm still waiting, just killing time!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

HI Erica! I know what you're doooooing! 

   Come on Murtle....WE WANT TO KNOW!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Is that because you are doing the same Molly  
COME ON MURTLE!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)




----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a quickie  to give Erika peace of mind before she goes home  

We got 6 eggies ( as I hoped for) and are leaving them to do their own thing in the petri dish over night rather than icsi them. Scared sh!tle$$ that none will fertilise but need to know if they can do it on their own.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxxx
PS still high on the drugs so hope I made sense


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

YAY! Well done Murtle on the super six! Come on you        now its down to you...   Murtle, now rest up and get ready for getting those babies HOME where they belong. 
Molly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yay splendiferous, super, sexy, smokin' *six*   
sending more      to help them through the night     

kj x


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Kaz, we are basting twins. I had mine at 3pm, and shock horror.... it was fine! Didn't hurt at all. Phew
Now, can anyone help me with this question? Are we supposed to have marital relations tonight or tomorrow morning, or both?


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Murtle      Well Done you.. I know tonight is going to be a long night        for brill news in the morning.. Hope your not too sore xxxxxx

Jess... Hope your back safe & posting your news soon PUPO xxxxxxxxxxx

Molly... So sorry I didn't notice your ticker     Well done you on your weight loss xxxxxxxxx

Grace & Kaz   Hope your both ok after basting... Regarding the   question my clinic told me to do it the same night & the day after too xxx Goodluck with the 2ww.. 

Murtle... Jess... Kaz & Grace


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

WOW  - what fantastic news Murtle!!!  YAY YAY YAY!!!  Everything crossed for those swimmers to do their job now       Everything possible crossable hunny!!  Rest up and keep that big grin on, there's a lot to be smilin about  

Hxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Doh - blondish moment yesterday - I meant for you guys to do a tiger dance on my behalf for Murtle....    Crikey..!!  Not one for me!!!  But gorgeous slim chic Molly - thanks for yours   Have a great time at the wedding!!  

To the tiger dancers - did you all have a great day at the zoo??

Kaz and Grace - you may want to try the IUI thread for better support... from those who are all going through IUI together.  Most of us on this thread are no longer having IUI treatment and have moved on to other things or taking time out etc.  I'm sure you will find the IUI thread a lot more suited to where you are at.  Good luck and hope all your dreams come true      

Struthie - well done on your great weight loss this week and for getting your difficult client sorted   

Jilly - You were going to try and post yourself weren't you?!!! 



H xxxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Fab news on the six eggs Murtle!!!    Hope you have made it through the night ok, and not too sore, and that this morning brings some great fertilisation news!!!!

Love and     to all that need it - be back later to see how things have gone


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well done Murtle on the Super Six     you clever thing you & just what you wanted. I'm sure the   have done their job overnight & today will bring you even better news.
                                      
                                      
                                      
                                      
for that all important phone call this morning, thinking of you.

Erica.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All... Morning!!

Murtle....... yay to the super six !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Got it all crossed for a fab fertilization result this morning.. How much pacing are you doing !!?? 
           

Had a lovely day yesterday... Am hoping that we can persuade 36 to let us come again   esp as we found out that she used to look after lion cubs and meercats at home    Aw Erika.. sorry honey.. it was an open invite xx

Right still trying to get packed for hols on sat.. always struggled to get it all on when it was just me and Pete.. now got to find room for all madams stuff too!!

Love to all esp Holly, Murtle, Jilly and the lovely Erika !!

xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr
Wishing you a very happy holiday  if Daisy's clothes don't fill the case & there's room for one more you know where I am & I'm a dab hand at babysitting  I'm pretty damn good at auntie dancing too it must be said   

Sounds like you all had a fab day yesterday & the weather was perfect  I think KJ must have a few     for the missing brownies though   

    to you & Daisy

Erica.xx


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Oops. Thanks Hollyc - posted in the wrong thread. Bit confused as there are so many.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning ladies  

Now that I’ve come down from the effects of the drugs (man, they’re good   ) I thought I had better update you all, and especially Erica  ,  on my news.

The procedure started in its usual fashion with Murtle leaving her knickers on again!   Is it any wonder I can't pet pg if I put up barricades like this  

My lovely consultant wasn’t able to do the procedure herself. She had been in an accident. Apparently she was riding on Thomas the Tank Engine when it derailed and crashed into another train (probably a troublesome truck) and her arm got crushed   So she was supervising whilst the registrar did the collection. 

This registrar turned out to be of the male species   Wouldn’t normally have an issue with that but I have just finished reading a gruesome book about a serial killer. One of the subplots in the book was that all the victims turned out to be egg donors, all using the same clinic. When the police turned up the fertility doctor did a runner. When they searched his computers it revealed that whilst the girls were still under sedation he was doing rather rude things to them but he wasn't then killer. In light of this, and yes I know it was fiction, I decided I didn’t want full sedation this time ‘cos I wanted to keep my eye on him even though there were 5 other people in the room with me   And i was the one who complained loudly they they didn't put me out last time  

He had a bit of difficulty reaching my ovaries and the consultant was pushing down on my belly to give him better access. I needed a top up on the pain relief (Bliss   ) and wished I hadn’t been so silly on the sedation   Anyway, he managed to get 6 lovely eggies so I was a very happy bunny  

The embryologist then came to see us. DHs spermies were excellent and the eggs looked excellent so he wanted us to go for straight ivf rather than icsi. I wanted to try half and half but after listening to the pros and cons agreed to leave it to nature and see what happens. Nerve wracking!   I went home, had a good long sleep then woke up and thought OMG did I really agree to that  

The fun and games continued throughout the night. DH has to give me the gestone jabs. They are done by deep intra muscular injection into the bum with the long green needle. DH has a real needle phobia and bless him he did do it fine. I never felt a thing.... plenty of padding there   He on the other hand was an interesting shade of grey and need to lie down with the cold fan on him  

It goes without saying I couldn’t sleep well last night. Kept thinking we had made the wrong decision. It didn’t help that we had a long power cut at 3am. All the house alarms around us were ringing for ages. Don’t know how their occupants slept through it. Saying that my DH didn’t stir either   I had a lot of bad cramping and was convinced I was bleeding. I went to the loo when the lights finally came back and everything was ok   So I made a hot water bottle and went back to bed.

The embryologist called just after 9 this morning. Unfortunately only 1 egg had fertilised. A second egg looks like it might so we are keeping our fingers crossed for that one. Gutted with that news naturally but am pouring all my energy into that 1 embie. After all, I only need one and this one is a good strong one that managed it all on its own   My lining is good and will hopefully stay that way with the help of the gemstone and clexane  

Transfer is 10:30 tomorrow and test date is 31st May. Interestingly, the next day my ticker will turn to “ttc for 10 years” and that is when we had agreed to stop trying. This little embie just has to make it    

Need a name for this embie....something that reflects what a good little fighter it is. And possibly a back up name for embie number 2.

Thanks you all for your wonderful kind words of support, means a lot to me   Hope those of you who went to the safari park had a great time yesterday and didn’t frighten the tigers too much  

Jess - Have a safe jouney home with you precious cargo. 

Kaz & Grace -       

Have a fabulous holiday Starr and Daisy   ( and Erica if she manages to squeeze i nto Daisy's suitcase   )

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya me lovlies-sorry this is really quick

Murtle hunny Just wanted to send lots of warm fuzzy positive vibes for your ickle embie hun                 

Remember it only takes one and I am sure this is THE ONE !!!!! You so deserve it after waiting this long.Thinking of you loads

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yay Murtle, well done you, both on fertilisation & on coping with the wait for news (that is always so very hard isn't it). Your embie sounds very, very strong       & I think number 2 could well catch up too         A right pair of fighters, ooooooh & you need names. How about Frank & Bruno  Big & strong & good fighters.

Not sure what made me   the most, you getting worked up over the story you were reading or trying to convince us that you are the sort of girl who keeps her knickers on! Please don't be disappointed today, disappointment would be nil fertilisation & that isn't the case. Frank is A1  & Bruno is a slow developer (the apple doesn't fall far from the tree eh  ) but will hopefully catch up  what a bonus that will be! 

Wishing you all the   in the world for et tomorrow & I must say that the date sounds like a real omen. I think you're 10th anniversary is going to be one hell of a celebration mate I really do  Now take care of yourself, rest & be pampered (I know how good DH is at that). Keep us updated, exciting times ahead precious.

AND NEVER EVER FORGET IT REALLY DOES ONLY TAKE ONE!

Lots of love,

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kaz & Grace - In case you are looking in     with the 2ww let us know how you get on.          to you both.

Jessica - Where are you young lady  We are STILL pacing up & down waiting for you to post. Hoping all is well  & that you are just so relaxed that you can't be bothered to type! Sending you shed loads of          & eagerly awaiting news of you & your precious cargo. If you need a  then here is a big one but if you're worrying me unnecessarily then you'd better have a  

Erica.


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Murtle - can understand you being disappointed but one is all it takes.     Hope all goes well for transfer tomorrow  

Erika - can't go with the Frank and Bruno thing.....My Frank is the wettest little fella, and Evie tends to beat him up all the time.....I'm suggesting Tyson for the current little fighter, but am running out of boxers for the other  

KElly - lovely to 'see' you!!!

Jess - have you got stuck in Athens


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just whizzing on to wish Murtle tons of              - I know of an ex-FFer who, like you, had just one egg fertlise. Her daugher will be two in two month's time  
Also tons of love and           to the fabulous Jess. Keeping everything crossed for you honey.
Lots and lots of love to Holly, Kim (can't remember if I've congratulated you on Littlie being 100% yours - was she ever anything else?! But huge loves and congrats if I haven't) Molly, Jilly, Erica (thanks for emails, will send you one myself soon!), Starr, congrats to Kelly, hello to Creaky, and big loves to anyone I've missed.
All fine here in Catwoman towers. Am working today while twins are at nursery; had their MMRs last week, but coped really well with it. 
Nowt else to report - just wanted to send a ton of sticky vibes!
C xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

hmmm pretty sure i posted this morning but its not there ??  

Murtle.. Hope that your embies are doing well ready for the return to mamma 2morro... You only need one and i'm sure that 10year marker will be missed.. we got D 4 months b4 our 10 years and my SIL had her DS 1 week before her 10 years so it must be a good sign. 

Got it all crossed for sweetie... FHB and loads of these for you        

Erika.. would love to take you honey.. We're at Luton on sat.. see you there !!  .. oh please come to the next meet.. would love to see you in the flesh (IYKWIM!)

OK really must pack something ?? 

Love me xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

murtle you did make me laugh with your EC story..am sending barrow loads of         to your one/ two  little fighter..not good on names..but the one that popped into my head was popeye, no idea why really
rest up girl 

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Murtle - really wishing you all the very, very best with your fighters!  It really does only take one - after all, that's what happens with "normal" people!!!! (Do you know any?!!)

Well, I am fully laden with 3 embies!!!! Must be flippin' mental - was put under quite a bit of pressure by cons & DH that this was our best chance of success (could have had 4 put back!!!!!). 

We had 8 grade 1 embies to choose from - wow!!!  The clinic is fab & v careful with their donors - they only give them the minimum dosage of drugs & prefer not to freeze embies, instead doing fresh cycles.

They claimed some pretty amazing statistics - usually about 70% success rates!!

Anyway, must go, DH is getting huffy!!!!  Bedtime is calling!

Thanks for lovely messages you v v special people!

Good luck Murtle!!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ooooh Jess,everything crossed for you,we have been rooting for you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - Are you sure  I want to meet you all but a naked meet?   Have a very happy family holiday & yes we should have a meet this year it's about time isn't it   
Jess - Phewwwwwwwww! I was getting worried about you, especially when you didn't reply to my text   Wow & you had a change of heart & had 3 put back in the end, like I told you I would have opted for 3 too the more the merrier  So now it's all about whether you will have one, twins or triplets           I know what I think but am keeping   Are you back at work or off through your 2ww? Either way take it easy & try & relax as much as possible. Thinking about it mate you're actually nearly halfway through anyway  I still believe you're going to start the run of good news off     
Murtle - Bet you didn't sleep too well   Thinking of you this morning & hoping that ET goes smoothly in an hours time    I'm sure Frank will have multiplied & will be bigger & stronger & I'm looking forward to the excellent news that Bruno has had a bit of a spurt     & will also be back inside mummy where he/she belongs. Can't wait to read your news later     

Happy Friday all, it's so lovely to see "old" friends doing so well & getting so close to their  I have high hopes for so many of you for this year, don't let me down!!!!!

Erica.xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi gorgeous gals!

Of course I'm off work on my 2ww!!!  Any excuse not to be tearing my hair out with a load of grotty kids!  

Actually I feel a bit guilty as the supply teacher is about 150 & has really bad BO!!!  My teaching assistant has rung me begging me to come back soon!  (At least the old bat makes me look great!!! )

Well, I don't feel at all PUPO!  Keep feeling my (.)(.) (another good reason not to be at work!! ) - they are quite a lot firmer than usual but not hurting (unless I squeeze REALLY hard  ).  No real pain, a bit of low back ache last night & major bad sinus headache this morning - soooo desperate to take Nurofen Plus but been good & resisted!

Could MURDER a nice dry white wine spritzer!! Think that's what I hate most about all this ttc - spend ages depriving myself when all along it wouldn't have mattered as I was not in the slightest bit preg!  

Have run out of Clexane jabs so waiting for ISIS to call me so I can get a prescription - not heard from them so getting a bit panicky - guess my local on-call GP will prescribe if all else fails?

Had a really wierd system in Greece - don't bother with repeat prescriptions - you just take the old box to the chemist & tell them you'd like some more, hand over the dosh & they give it to you no questions asked!!!  Saves time but a tad dodgy! 

Hey, Murtle, hope you're ok?  Really rooting for you today!   

Right, better get dressed!! DH playing golf with my dad - bless him!  My dad's getting a bit doddery & can't always see where the ball goes so DH ends up losing loads!!  Need to do all the lovely Athens washing too - pain cos it's now raining!

Anyway, love to all!!

Jess xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Leaving soon to travel to the wedding and its a looooong journey, so got to be brief...

Jess - wooohoooo! The thrilling, thriving, threesome!!!           Sticky vibes for you, lovely... Have you given them names? Socrates, Aristotle and Plato are my suggestions....    Glad it all went well, sounds like a very positive experience - 70% success, very impressive - I just KNOW you're going to be adding to those stats and like Erica says, getting the ball rolling for a great run of overdue  s on this thread...  

Murtle - you're going to following right behind.   I'm praying its all gone well this morning and you have your really strong little fighter safely onboard as I type this - and hopefully an extra passenger too!       and sticky vibes for you too. I'm SO excited for you - you're gonna beat that 10 year anniversary deadline!  I loved your story about EC - that book sounds ACE - what a scream! You did the right thing keeping your eye on the registrar! 

Erica - how are you doing hun? Hope you're keeping busy while DFs away. Had to laugh about the naked meet - my   would block out the   Hope you can squeeze into Starr's suitcase! x

Starr - I just LOVE your new pic of you with Daisy. She gets more like you all the time! 

Got to fly - we're meant to leave at 12 and haven't packed yet - eeek!   
Have a lovely weekend everyone!   
Molly xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Jess - DO NOT FEEL GUILTY! and don't give in to the teaching assistant     You need to look after number one now....and two...and three... and... 

Enjoy your time off. I'm sure your GP will prescribe clexane for you if you can't get hold of clinic - just burst into tears and throw yourself on their mercy!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmm Jess..i've got some clexaine still.. if all else fails i can post it to you ?.. Glad to hear you plus 3 are doing well... love Molly's names.. very distinguished!!  Sucsess rate sounds great!! Looking forward ro coming back to good news!!!

Erika.... you can come naked if you like...   .. whatever floats your boat!! xxx

Molly ta for the comment on the piccie.. it was taken at our baby clubs 1st anniversary party by the local press. Didn't make the paper but we got sent some of the shots! I love it too.. my smiley girl     Have a fab weekend at the wedding.. hope the sun shines a bit for you xxx   

back later xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly - Have a fab weekend lovely  & a safe journey. Throw a few spritzers down your neck      in honour of Jess, that's my plan for the weekend. I'm ok but not sleeping well I think it's because I don't know when me & DF will next have contact  I'll be ok once we've got regular contact but for now I'm in no-mans land. 

Jess - Good to hear you are off for your  As for your supply teacher why do you feel guilty that she has BO   Do you normally put her deodorant on for her  I'm sure you'll get your Clexane jabs sorted so don't worry too much there is no way they can leave you. I also hope that DH doesn't loose his balls  poor love. And as for the symptoms missus, GET A GRIP     You are old enough & wise enough to know that you CAN'T read into symptoms especially this early! Some women have no symptoms & get a BFP others think AF is on her way & get a BFP it means absolutely nothing until test day. I don't blame you for feeling your (.)(.) I've got to do the same for the next 7 months  & I meant feel my own not yours by the way! You are PUPO          young lady & right now Socrates, Aristotle & Plato or a combination thereof are snuggling down & making themselves at home    

Murtle -          Hope all has gone well precious    

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr
It was you who said you wanted to see me in the flesh  & anyway I'm more the size of a ship than a boat   Your new pic is gorgeous but then all the ones of Daisy are she is so scrummy & smiley   Bet you can't wait to leave this weather can you. See you at Luton tomorrow, can't wait 

Erica.


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Bloomin' eck Jess     My eyes almost popped out my head when I read you'd had three embies replaced.....    Wishing you loads of       for your 2ww!!!

Murtle - hope all has gone well with ET today, more     for you too!!!

Molly - love the names, have a good holiday!!!

And to everyone else - have a good weekend!!!!!!

Krysia xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

No news from Murtle yet   
    for keeping me waiting..............again!

(And a few        of course!)


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

MY POST IS ANOTHER QUICKIE... Gosh where does the day go?   

Murtle...       to you.. I know you will be feeling downhearted    but quality over quantity every time   I'm sending you lots of   to Tyson & Bruno... Hope ET went smoothly for you.. you will not get to that 10yr mark!!!!! PUPO.. xxxxxxxxxx

Jess.. To your three     Glad your back & hope your resting up xxxx

Catwoman.. Where have you been

Erica.. you ok chick? 

just a short post.. twill do a full post when I get 5 minutes 

Love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW JESS! 3 grade 1's put back at a clinic with such a high success rate - this just has to work for you. My money's on triplets! Did you bring the spare embies back in a cool box for me   Good luck for the 2ww. Hope you are getting plenty of rest and being pampered.

Just a quickie from me again and I am supposed to be in bed but sneaked on whilst DH is making lunch   Bruno sadly didn't make it but Frank is safely on board and hopefully still going strong


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Murtle - sending you loads of     that your little Frank grows to be a lovely little one just like mine!!! (but more like Frank Bruno than Frank Spencer.....   )


----------



## froggie55 (May 17, 2008)

Hi All  
My name is Nardia, I am 33 my husband is 36 Just joined as was searching for somewhere to share the infertility journey.  My husband and I tried ttc naturally for 18months with no luck.  We have just had our first cycle of IUI on Wednesday, so am now in the dreaded  .  Sending loads of positive vibes to all.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle, although naturally dissapointed to hear that only Frank made it, It does show that he is one hell of a fighter and has the staying power, hoping that the 2www doesn't drive you too stir crazy and that it will finally be worth it x

Jess, what great news from you, but i know you have jumped through many hopps and travelled along way, so praying that this is the one xxx

Welcome to FF froggie, good luck with your 2ww, hoping your dreams come true   

Erica loving youir posts you have me in stitches   

Molly hope you have had a lovely time at the wedding

Starr hope you have a wonderful holiday

KJ the sun is shining !!!

Catwomen, you must have some more to report, would really love to hear your news when you get chnace, if you feel uncomfy posting here (although i know teh girls are as desperate as me to hear) then pop over to the BFP thread

Can't see far enough back to read your post Holly brb 

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh no news Holly ..... so will send my love instead x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi super lovely peeps!

Well, got the Clexane from ISIS - only to discover Greek clinic had given me double the dosage - no wonder I am covered in such HUGE bruises!!  I've got 2 patches where I inject on alternate sides on my tummy about 5 x 3cm of big, black swollen bruises ...hmm...v attractive!

Just glad I've got plenty of padding to stab into! 

Murtle - congrats on the ET!!  One is just perfect & like Candy said, that one must be a real toughie!  I do feel v greedy having 3 embies put back but I'm also really scared!!  I think that for someone my age, multiple births are not really recommended but we need to gamble on them not implanting - I'm hoping for 9 months bed rest - eating for 4!!!!   

Erica - what's this desire to strip off all about - I look pretty horrendous with my clothes on at the mo - without them is a definite NO!!!!    

Really sorry you've not heard from DF for a while...you should go on the services' WAGs thread!!!!  Go on - be brave!!!  I might go on there impersonating you!!!

How long will DF be away for this time?  Hope it's not too long - we know how you love your "sausage surprise"!!!  

Holly - hope you're ok hun...hoping you'll be about on her again sooon!

Kim - How's it going with Littlie's baby brother?  Any news?  Got fingers firmly crossed!

Molly - SOOOOOOO good to see you again! Hope the wedding was great - whose was it - Autumn & Peter Phillips maybe?!!  I did look for you in the Royal line up but couldn't see you...do "Hello!" have an exclusivity clause on your pics?!!

Loving the names for our embies - just struggling to spell them!!  Mungo, Mary & Midge might be easier! Did you used to watch that?!!  I hated Mary... she was really wet!!!

Right, off to make Delia's choc brownies...need to keep my strength up so must eat plenty!!!!

Hi Struthie - hope the dogging's going well - just got back from roast lunch at MIL's she has a scrabberdy old minature poodle there at the moment - & is also looking after the neighbour's cat - which she has just found dead in the conservatory!!!!!!!!!! (Cat, not neighbour!!)

It was a v v old Burmese with dodgy kidneys (it weed everywhere!) & it's sibling died about 2 months ago (also when MIL was looking after it!!!!  Not sure I'll leave any babies with her!!!)

Hope you have better luck!!!

Brownies here we come!!

Love to all!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!!!

Murtle - I'm with the others... little Frank is a fighter!  All the energy is needed for him to do his thing and we'll be having good news very soon from you         Everything crossed hunny         Loved your EC story too - had me  Think you should write a book with amusing anecdotes about ttc/tx you could get others to contribute, you'd be brilliant!!  Rest up loves and big 

Jess - fantastic to hear from you and your AMAZING news!!  We've all been waiting v impatiently for you to post and fill us in on it all.  What an experience!!  The clinic sound great and with that success rate hun you're gonna be a very, very busy Mummy!!!  Not long to go now so don't feel guilty about not working - you're doing enough as it is!!  As for symptoms - Erica's bollocking had me nodding in agreement (- and lmao too!!).  My 16 week pg sister (who had FET) tells me that her symtoms didn't kick in until at least 6 weeks and she had a massive HCG reading... I think we obsess about them much too early.  You're soooo going to do this hunny, I have a very strong feeling about it           

Erica -  cos it's hard for you right now.  Hoping v much that you can establish regular contact ASAP.  Not hearing must be the worst.  Crikey tho, you still manage to make everyone laugh with your quick naughty wit!  Count me out for a naked meet tho - you'd all run at least a mile with my winter white bod!!

Jilly - heyya!  Hope you're not crazily busy, just pleasantly so!  How are the scales this week  

Canders - hi babes!  Yep I'm here but hadn't made it back to post    Have you planted out strawberries at the allotment this year? We are going to have a couple of planter boxes in the garden here (which isn't v big).  We will plant it out in the spring so I'm looking fwd to getting that underway.

Starr - you've gone now... but had to mention your new pic!  What a beautiful one it is!  She is incredibly like you - awwwwww  

Creaky 

Molly - how was the wedding?  Hope you had lovely weather for it!  Did you do your Auntie dancing??!!

Nothing much from me... I'm having those ups and downs... sometimes I think it's all going to be ok then other times I just don't know what I'm going to do with my life....  We are off to the Great Barrier Reef on holiday in just under two weeks so think that will be a good break for us before we start tx.  It's winter here too now so it will also be nice to leave that behind!

xxx's and  and special, special        to Murtle and Jess!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great to see frank is on board..sending lots of snuggling in vibes    

jess wow 3, sending even more snuggling in vibes to you         

got to be a quickie from me i'm afraid, no time to read everything, soo chatty on here at the mo  but had to share my news

we are formally matched *AND RATIFIED * with baby bro    
we've been away to Dorset for the weekend and got back to find a message on our answerphone from SW (dunno why she didnt ring our mobiles ) and also the formal letter. spoke to FM last night and apparently they went to panel weeks ago but the paperwork got lost on the way to the decision maker so theres been a delay  so i'm bloomin glad we didnt go to panel or we'd have been stressing like mad over the delay 

planning meeting is next thurs and we, as in me and dh, will ask to start formal intros a month from now as we have a heck of a lot to get done here (havent done anything to rooms etc for obvious reasons)..sw's may have other ideas but we shall see  
in the meantime we can see baby bro as much as we like, so its sort of like an extended intros anyway(better for littlie) and can finally hold him etc. its dh's birthday tomorrow so am trying to see if FC can bring him over for a birthday surprise

feel a bit shell shocked, cant believe its really happening!!!
love to all
kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Kim that gave me goosebumps - again! 

So pleased for you I cannot tell you,fab news for a Monday morning,who would have believed it after you have all been through.

Lots of love


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Kim how wonderful, i have goosebumps too !!!

REally hope that FC can sort something out for DH's birthday xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG KJ - yayayayayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!  Just the best news possible!  I got goosebumps and happy tears too!!  Wonderful news!  One very busy Mummy and Daddy coming up but what absolute joy!!  Good luck getting all your jobs done - big Happy Birthday wishes to DH and xxx's to two littlies.  Hope the surprise comes off tomorrow!  The start of a thousand happy birthday family celebrations!!


H


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Wonderful news KJ. I am so thrilled for you all. I am glad that the ratification process went through a lot smoother than last time albeit with a small delay. Good luck getting his room ready. Have lots of fun with the intros, sounds like Littlie has already taken to her big sister role   Enjoy that first cuddle   Hope you can pull off your surprise for DH tomorrow...what a wonderful pressie  

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Ooooooooooooo Kim, I can't stop crying!!!!!

That really is the most wonderful news!!!  Flippin' 'eck!  A boy & a girl, virtually from scratch - that is absolutely brilliant!  You are just going to be the happiest little family unit on this planet!!

                                                   

Flippin' massive BIG MWAHS!!!

Jess xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks mon poppets  i think its slowly sinking in though i keep having little panics about how much there is to be done  littlies just waking from a nice long nap so have been thinking and net surfing  
i think i may have to scrap the surprise idea..he already half knew as we discussed asking FM last night if she was free..he knows she'd bend over backwards to make it happen so cant bear to disappoint him by saying she cant make it, even though she will end up coming in the end..i just cant bear to spoil the next 24 hrs for him 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Creaky – Hope all is good with you  
Jilly – You’re right for once  where do the days go? I only hope the rest of the year continues to pass by as quickly  Good luck for your weigh in tomorrow, it’s looking good to me, you'll be at the stone mark before you know it  Hope this week is better at work  
Murtle – How are you doing poppet?  No doubt being totally pampered & wrapped in cotton wool by DH & quite rightly so! All sounding great with the Fabulous Fantastic Frank, what a fighter & it’s already been said but quality is far more important than quantity. I’m sure this perfect developing little embie is snuggling in & making itself at home as we speak. It’s been a long time coming but this just has to be the one         your anniversary is going to have a completely different feel to it this year  
Froggie – Hello & welcome  Wishing you lots of  with IUI & your 2ww.
Catwoman – Hello you  How’s tricks? Good to hear Hamish & Eve coped so well with their MMR jabs, bless their little cotton socks. Is your house an illness free one for now?   I do hope so. Will drop you a line next week, it’s a short working week for me this week hoorah!   
Candy – Hello missus  What a fab new photo & how grown up do your boys look  Boy aren't they handsone too.
Holly – Huge  for the ups & downs you're experiencing hun but as long as the ups increase & the downs decrease then that's ok. Life is never easy is it but don't you go forgetting about FHB & T     they always get us through somehow. And a 2 week holiday in the Great Barrier Reef wow, you lucky s*d it sounds totally wonderful  Green, oh no not me! Yes, the worst part is no or lack of contact for me but hopefully things will sort themselves over the next month  Lots of   to you. 
Struthie – Great weight loss, bet all that dogging is helping   
KJ – Oh wow mate       I’m in the goosebump gang! Truly fantastic news & you & DH deserve it so much. It’s been a long hard struggle but worth it, you are so very close now to your perfect family  What fab news to come back to even though the SW didn’t think to use your mobile numbers  Good luck for the planning meeting next Thu & I don’t need to tell you to enjoy the extended intros that you are about to start. I really hope you manage to sort things for DH’s birthday, what a perfect pressie, a cuddle of his new son. I'm so happy for you  just the best news to start the week!
Jess – Phewwwwww, told you ISIS wouldn’t let you down. Sorry about the bruises mate but hey it will all be worth it      Lovin’ your idea of 9 months bed rest eating for 4 but not sure DH is going to let you get away with that one! I don’t have a desire to get naked, well not until August bank holiday, but Starr was talking about meeting me in the flesh, a bit forward I thought but each to their own  DF is away for 7 months   May to December but does get to come home for 2 weeks at the end of August (that explains my ticker!) No sausage surprise for me in fact I’ll be vegetarian for a while now! I have looked at the thread you told me about but it’s kind of quiet & I don’t feel like doing the whole intro thing at this stage so unfortunately despite yours & Jillys efforts I’m not going anywhere  Boy you took me back, “Mary, Mungo & Midge” I used to watch that! I only have vague memories but they lived in a flat didn’t they, I seem to remember them using a lift? Hope Jess, Mary, Mungo & Midge enjoyed the brownies!  

Hello & hope everyone else is ok.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATWOMAN!!!   
have a lovely day!! didnt know you had the same b'day as my dh 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy birthday Catwoman  

Jess - just noticed test date is 25th May,that's my ds birthday so it has to be good news


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATWOMAN*​
      ​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLAIRE
HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY
LOTS OF LOVE
ERICA.XXXX*

   ​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Struthie   I was going to ask that.

Jess - Oooooooooh mate not long to go         I'm going away Thursday afternoon until Monday is there any chance you can text me please   I won't be able to wait for the good news  Go Jess, Mary, Mungo & Midge   

Murtle - I'll be here for your good news mate        I hope you & little Frank are relaxing & resting you're going to need all of your energy for the next 9 months   

Good morning to everyone else KJ  Jilly   for your weigh in Holly  Moomin   

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*C A T W O M A N*​
Have a fab day
luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx
​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to KJ's DH   Hope you both have a fantastic day with your complete family  

Jess - Choc brownies sound yum...don't suppose there's any left   Had a good chuckle at you eating for four   Could well be a reality     Under no circumstances must MIL be allowed to babysit on her own   she's either very unlucky or doesn't like her neighbour very much   Heaps of luck for Sunday...also my dad's birthday               

Jilly - How did you get on a belly club today?   Bet you are slimmer of the week again. I admire your discipline  

Ooh Erica, where are you off to this weekend. I hope it is a weekend of rest and relaxation, lots of pampering and plenty of   Have fun wherever you go  

Holly - I had seriously major ups and downs in the run up to this cycle. I nearly pulled out on a number of occasions but once I started the process I calmed down and now have no regrets. I hope the same happens for you   Enjoy your break and come rested and ready too face the challenges ahead  

As for me I'm quite enjoying my 2ww so far. The weather hasn't been too bad so I have been able to get out and about and generally enjoy sitting in my garden rather than digging and weeding the garden   Still feeling calm and confident that Frank is still wit hus and snuggling in nicely   I firmly believe that he is a stronger embryo than any we've had before because he chose to be made rather than being forced by icsi (hope that makes sense). 

My   is numb from the gestone jabs. Poor DH seems to be getting more distressed every night at doing them for me. He Can't seem to get over the length of the needle   Gestone also gives me PMT symptoms   I constantly have the sensation that AF has arrived   Shall have to wait to see how I deal with that next week   On the plus side, my (.)(.) are fantastic. Love teasing DH with them   Not having any problems with the clexane unlike poor Jess  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Ooooooh yes how rude of me    to DH too. I think I've gone into holiday mode already   I hope you managed to make it a real family day with baby bro in attendance, just perfect!

Murtle - I'm off to Cork to see my brother & can't wait     I haven't been to Cork yet, he moved there January. I saw him when he came home March but really miss him. I'm looking forward to seeing him, his girlfriend & new place etc. I wanted something to look forward to after saying goodbye to DF so it's a bit of a double whammy really. Sorry you've got a numb  but hey massive wangers (.)(.) to compensate can't be bad! Glad you're enjoying your 2ww, you seem very calm & relaxed   helped no doubt by the fact that Frank is one hell of an embie    I understand how you are feeling & you have every right to feel 100% happy & confident about this cycle   I don't envy poor DH giving you the jabs, mind you as you've got PMT symptoms he probably finds it an absolute pleasure   

Erica.xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey, Murtle, how do you "know" it's the drugs? Hmm... ye of little faith ...might be preg hormones!!!!

My (.)(.) no longer fit in my bra!!!     Which is quite entertaining but a tad inconvenient!

One of the other girls who was at Serum, Athens a couple of days before me has tested early & got a BFP!

My official Uk style test date is Sunday but the clinic wants me to have an HCG on day 12 - I'm going to do a 4-day early digi test on Thurs - yes I'll text you Erica!!!!  Of course!!!

If I get a BFP you'll probably hear me as I streak up and down the roads of Ipswich!!!    


Claire my lovely - hope you have a fantastic birthday that involves good food & something delicious to drink (& maybe a little spot of lurvin'!!!!)

Same goes for Kim's DH!!  (Obviously with Kim & NOT with Claire!!!)


Struthie - pleased to see dogging is good for your waist line!!!  I might have to take it up!!


Right, must go - have to cook tea as home all day while DH is slogging his guts out (hmm...has managed to arrange a "golf day" during work!!!)


Love to all!!!

Jess xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh you naughty girl jess, testing soooo early 
been a loveky day here with baby bro visit..sorry got to get to bed so cut and pasting...

quickie as late and pooped, been a mad busy day with one thing and another...

what can i say, visit this afternoon was just lovely..littlie was asleep when FM and baby bro ( now 8 months) arrived which was nice as we could fuss over him a bit without worrying about making her jealous..he was sooo happy and responsive and leaned into my arms for a cuddle after about 10 mins..heavenly  he is crawling all over the place and pulling himself up to stand no problem, clever little chap. they stayed for over 2 hrs and when litlie got up she was delighted to see him and gave him lots of 'huggies' she shared some of daddy's birthday cake with him so he has sampled my home baking already! he is really chilled out and happy and sooo smiley..very like littlie really..FM says they are very similar personality. we took tons of pics and some video too which will be really nice to keep, and show to grandma etc! we've made dates to see him twice a week for the next 3 weeks so lots of contact for us all..i can already tell he's going to be easy to settle, no signs of being clingy to FM, although he clearly has a good attachment to her, but he didnt mind at all me doing his nappy  

we've had bubbles and takeaway curry toinight and sat and watched the video a few times and flicked through the lovely album of piccies that FM has put together of him too. i keep pinching myself ...its unreal...

in love all over again kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim it's so lovely to hear you so happy,I wish that for all of the girls on here,I just love reading your posts.

Jess - you are so naughty,this HAS to be your turn,it just has to be.Not sure about you streaking but each to thier own!

One of the dogs that I walk her owners Mum keeps calling him "Dogger" her daughter has told her she is not to call him that and had to explain what dogging is,I nearly wet myself when she told me,bless her she had no idea  

Right must dash busy day today,and need to check on my Nan after I have dropped DS at school.

Have a lovely day all xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Struthie that's really funny!  Reminds me of when my mum called the vicar a wan£er - thinking it meant "stupid person" - nearly wet myself!!

KJ - those pictures are just tooo gorgeous!  How lovely can 2 little people be?  They are just the best!  You look so much like a "proper" family - no one would believe that you hadn't had them all their little lives!

So, so glad it's such a success!

Well, I have indeed been REALLY stupid - no change there then!  I tested early this am - as I worked out that today is actually 4 days early & got a BFN - so pretty gutted really, especially as (.)(.) seem to have deflated over night!

I know the test is only "51% sccurate" at this stage so really not going to test until Sunday as I can't bear another BFN.  

I thought I had it all under control & was going to be really sensible but these last 2 days have been agony - I'd forgotten just how [email protected] the 2ww really is - seem to have spent half my life on a 2ww!


Anyway, nuff moaning!!  Jilly - bet you can't wait for the match tonight - I am sooo excited but also soooo nervous as have horrible feeling that Chelski might do it - they are sooooo boring!!


Erica - have a fantastic time in Cork - you lucky thing, bet it will be great fun!

Not sure what we're doing this weekend but think I might plan something special to enjoy - no idea what!  Perhaps we'll go to the zoo & have a picnic if the weather's good!


Love to all!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Back in a mo, but just need to give Jess this......................
                      
                
         
         
                     
it's FAR too early to test numpty, step away from the pee sticks............NOW!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Aaaah in love all over again   & it's easy to see why! So pleased you had the perfect day that you had planned. So your son is 8 months old & it sounds like he was already making himself at home, cuddling in & eating cake   I'm sure grandma is going to love & get teary over the video & how great of FM to keep an album for you. And you're seeing him twice a week now, wonderful & do you know what? He'll be home with you all before you know it. Pinch yourself sweetheart it's real & for keeps & deserved so much   
Struthie - "Dogger"    bless her! Hope your nan was ok.
Jilly - How did the  go then? Or did Marjorie say something to upset you   Good luck for tonight, are you watching it in the pub with a few glasses of your new tipple   
Jess - Now then missus........................first of all I think you will find that YOU said to Murtle "ye of little faith" well same goes for you  4 days is too early & as the packet says only 51% accurate. Pleaseeeeeeeeeee wait until Sunday & stop doing this to yourself you will only stress yourself out  I know only too well how you are feeling right now & the 2ww can be absolute agony but so can testing too early & getting the wrong result! Sending you lots of love mate    & a million        to get you through the next few days, it's soooooo hard but so going to be worth it  And just for the record when I got my BFP I didn't have any symptoms & my (.)(.) were normal so don't read anything into that. Everyone & every cycle is different. Now hang on in there precious, you've only got 3 sleeps to go    If I can get internet access I will to keep an eye on you, if not I shall be texting  By the way, I just love the fact that your mom called the vicar a wank*r having no idea what it meant. Priceless   
Murtle - Sending you another load of                almost halfway there mate. Hope you are relaxing & still being pampered. This time next week it will be you approaching test day     

Hi & love to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well Jess, I think Head Teacher Erika has given you a severe enough telling off so there is no point me adding to it. Just want to give you a   I know how much you desperately want to know whether it has all worked out but you are just going to have to be patient   I can't really say much as I have just spent the past 10 minutes sitting on the loo trying to decide if there was a molecule of blood on the tissue   This 2ww really is sent to try us   Good idea to make some plans for a lovely weekend. A picnic in the zoo sounds lovely. Enjoy the match tonight and have a   at the thought of Jilly peeing her pants and chain smoking her way through to the final whistle  

Erika - Have a fab time in Cork with your lovely bro. I want a full report when you get back as DH & I were thinking of going there for a short break this summer. Sample the Guinness for me   You might as well have one for little Frank as well. Can't really leave Mary, Mungo and Midge out so it looks like you'll be sloshed for the duration  

Jilly - Hope you week of eating dust was worth it on the scales yesterday. Have a good time tonight.

KJ - Ahh! Sounds like a wonderful day was had by all. Beautiful story, especially the bit about "daddy's" birthday cake   



Warning: Rude word alert:
F***ing B!TCH PSYCHO SISTER IS PREGNANT       Enough said really  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Afternoon ladies....

KJ - your post about your new baby boy made me all choked, I can only imagine what it feels like to be with the little man who is about to 'officially' become your son, and Littlie's brother. Congratulations!!!

Jess - now what did I tell you this morning, or was it already too late by then......I was expecting twins, and only got the faintest line 2 days early, so beware the pee stick   will now be after you!!!It certainly isn't over yet, so don't feel hopeless......so a few more     for proper test day (sunday)

Murtle - a few more      for good measure!!!

Catwoman - a belated  ....hope your two made it through the MMR with no side-effects......we didn't find it too bad......(apart from the fact they know the nurse now, and expect the needle so cry!!!)

Erika - have fun in Cork!! 

Molly - have they let you out of Norfolk yet, or are you still trying to escape?   

Big Hi to Holly, Struthie, Candy, Jilly, Julie (in case you still read and don't post) and everyone else out there 

Krysia xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Murtle - is that your sister you are calling all those names?      

Think you and Jess need a big  .........


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Unfortunately yes. I would use more but might end up getting banned from the site


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle...........
Sending you huge     &       that's tough news to take but even more so with what's happening with you at the moment. My sister told me she was pg just as my last IUI failed & I was devastated  Since then every man & his dog have announced that news to me but it always seems to come at the worst time, usually when I'm doing or have just done tx. I have no doubt that that is ditto for you, but not this time missus oh no       This time you will get the news you have waited for for so long & deserve so very much & your  will mean so much more to you because of how hard you have tried. Your sister will never experience the feelings that you will when your dream comes true  

Don't think about her for now, keep  &  & focus on the best anniversary present in the world that is coming your way & soon  

I'll fill you in about Cork, I really can't wait for tomorrow I get to see my brother & have a fab weekend away. And I will have a  for you, a  for Frank,     for Jess, Mary, Mungo & Midge oooooh I'd better have    for KJ, littlie & baby bro & then it would be rude not to have      for Jilly, Catwoman (it was her birthday!), Holly & of course one for me!

Take good care of yourself precious, chin(s) up!!! 

Erica.


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Aaahhh, you have my sympathies, from someone with a thoughtless sister too......the moment ingrained in my memory is her holding her newborn baby and saying, 'as far as I'm concerned people who can't have children naturally obviously aren't supposed to have children and therefore shouldn't have fertility treatment'     yep, thanks big sis!!! My then Dh and I flew home heartbroken and furious at her comment  oh, and she only got pregnant cos she knew dh and I were trying and it was her birth right (apparently) to have the first grandchild!!! 

Now Murtle, can yours be worse than that


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Erika - if you go to the toilet and flush while flying over Dublin, there is every chance it could land on afore-mentioned big sis!!! Go on, I dare you


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Phew!  Think I'm glad I don't have a sister!  

Hey, Murtle, I too have been sitting on the loo staring at the loo paper! (tmi!!) I have had the smallest amount of spotting (about the size of a 10p ...only a rough guess, didn't actually measure! ) ...now is this a good sign or a bad sign...or no sign at all...or shall I just shut up!!!

I haven't checked for a whole 90mins now!!!

Murtle, so sorry about your sister - how about I go round & punch her...could blame it on the hormone tablets!!!  

Creaky... your sister needs to have her mouth scrubbed out with soap & water!!!  Bloomin' cheek!  I do wonder if some people have ANY idea what we go through!

A woman on the other end of the phone at BUPA said "Infertility's not an illness you know" to me when I wanted them to pay for my hysteroscopy...cheeky mare...as if I didn't know that!!!  Neither was a bad back or sinus polyps but they coughed up for those!!  Grr...!!!!!   

Actually, forgot to mention that, i argued with BUPA cos they wouldn't pay because DH wasn't a member - so I told them that the test was only for me & they didn't care he wasn't a member when I had my sinus op & if I was a lesbian or single woman using donor sperm they would pay up.

I took it to the ombudsman & they said they'd fight it for me if BUPA didn't cough up...so one of BUPA's managers phoned me & they've agreed to pay up!!  So sent a few other invoices along, on the off chance they might cough up for those too!!!!  Waiting for a little pay cheque!

It did take about a year but I refused to give up!!! (Must have been listening to Erica for too long!!)  


Anyway, do you know where I've put my car keys?

Can't find the bu$$ers anywhere - & guess what, the car only came with one set!!! They were in the house door this morning & now I can't find them ANYWHERE!!  Dh will take the pi$$ when he gets back cos he reckons I'm always losing things - only because I'm stressed!!

I have looked everywhere - although obviously not where they actually are!  Driving me mad!!!


Anyway, must go & check knickers & finish reports!!!

Love to all - Erica I so wish I was coming to Cork for a major bevvying session!!!!!  You lucky bunny!  Don't get up to any crazy mischief...don't want to see you  on the news flashing any bits while being arrested!

Love to all!!

& Thanks for my telling off!

Jess xxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - you are so bad,please don't give up just yet!   

Just been to meet a new customer,and I have to give the command - go pee pees,oh I nearly wet myself  
But such a sweet chap.

Murtle - I'm sorry mate,it's just not fair is it.  

KJ - Pics of baby brother?,I wrote bother then  

Back soon,got one more job to do today,worknig late!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Struthie, that's embarrassing!! !!

Good news, DH came home & said "Are your keys in the PC?" Yep, they are!  They've got my media pen on them with the reports on!! Doh!!!

Right, off to finish cooking - salmon fishcakes with lemon butter sauce, saute potatoes, spinach & baby sweet corns - just call me Delia (or M&S!!!)

Slaters!

Jess xxx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

omg soooo much too say... so little time again...

Murtle..   to you for your Sis news.. I know the feeling.. like a mule has kicked you in the stomach   but hey you will have your BFP   TO LOOK FORWARD TOO XXXXXXX

KJ...          FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!! WHAT A YEAR YOUR HAVING   YOU DESERVE IT XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Erica..   veggie Erica   

& JESS          for testing!!!! it's toooo early.. I tested on my last icsi early & got a false result.. because something had kinda happened.. so be patient!!!!!!!                                         TO YOU!!!!!! & BIG        FOR EVEN THINKING OF A CHELSEA WIN! AS IF      Good god   
Now nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo testing till Sunday!!!!!! 

Holly... Hol sounds great xxxxxx

I was a bit disappointed Tues.. only lost 2lb   which is good in itself.. but my Mum's scales said 4lb loss   Work is still all go.. & I don't have hardly any hols left with going to Goa... 

right off to prepare for Footy... I will be watching at home... with a nappy on   

Jess & Murtle.... keep the faith


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Catwoman.... Happy Birthday..                 

Struthie..        Go pee      what a great job in this weather... xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

REAL quickie this time as I have a deadline and its....FRANTIC here!

KJ - just SO HAPPY for you all -      just the BEST NEWS to hear! Congratulations to you all - sounds like you had a lovely day y'day. Littlie & BabyBro - just perfect!   You will have your hands full, but a house full of fun too, I bet!  

Jess -     Can't add any more to what Erica's said so will keep  till Sunday (as long as you leave the pee sticks alone!  ) More         for A, P & S. PS. Have you checked in your knickers for the keys?      

Murtle - big   for your sis's news.... you'll soon show her though!          for Fantastic Frank. 

Erica - have a great time in Cork! I went there on a girly weekend a couple of years ago and had the BEST time. You must try the Chowder (goes well with the black stuff!  ) its yummy. We ended up plastered in a great music pub. Lots of Auntie dancing that night! 

Creaky -   Yes been let out of Norfolk now!  Had a lovely time at the wedding... more Auntie dancing... 

Struthie - thanks for pm hun. Glad you liked the mag.  Loved your story about Dogger! 

Back at the end of the week....
Love you all
Molly xxx

PS.   Jilly!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm supposed to be working but you guys are so distracting....!!

Jess - it's been said and resaid... so I'm not saying it....  but I'm feeling quietly excited about little tiny spotting               Glad you found your keys - but damn it that DH suggested where they could be    Thought Molly's suggestion was worth a go 

Murtle      Hunny - what horrible timing.  Still it's going to be sooooo unimportant - as the other girls have said, it's your turn and no one can steal your thunder hunny!!  We all know  who the better mummy will be.  As for looking at tissue - can sooooo relate!  Good feeling for you too my love            Halfway there!!

Creaky - horrile, horrible sister.  How self riteous.  Ugh. So it's the same for those who have cancer and all other horrible illnesses.... is it?  Natural selection and all that, yeah well I don't think so.... and no doubt she'd be the first to beat a dramatic path to a clinics door if she had to.

Erica - just know you'll have the best time away with your brother!!  Enjoy, Cork will be so much fun and hopefully you'll be Auntie dancing till the wee small hours!!

KJ - cannot help grinning about your news.  It's so true what the others have said.  It's real and you deserve this happiness.  A beautiful family with lots of fun ahead of you    DH's b'day sounded just heavenly - perfect.

Struthie - cannot imagine having to say that!  OMG - but it's v funny as is the dogging story!!  Jess' vicar story was fantastic too   My mother uses the p word for cat... which is very   but she won't be persuaded to say anything different and is always inquring after mine....!!!

Had better run but loves to all and hope Jilly's small pants are still dry and that football was the winner on the day/night...!!

xxx's
me


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Flying visit ladies........................................................

Creaky - Oooooh it's a deal mate.  in fact I've got tummy ache, possibly a bowel movement!
Jess/Delia - Bl**dy show off!!! When can I come for tea  I think spotting is a good sign        now missus  testing please don't put yourself through unnecessary agony. What a result with BUPA, listening to me for too long  I don't think so! Will try not to appear in the papers but can't promise anything. Will be thinking of you so much       text me!
Struthie - Have you had to go pee pees 
Jilly - Do you think the missing 2lb was your nappy  Well done mate, it's a good result, as was last night  to Man U. Fantastic game for the neutral, it had everything. Must admit to loving Ronaldo missing his penalty, great to see him  Excellent player but way too far up his own  Be good & have a fab weekend.
Molly - I will try the chowder with the black stuff but only because you told me too  Glad the wedding was good, I might even throw a bit of auntie dancing in this weekend, that should please my brother  
Holly - Alright precious   How's your pussy?   Black, striped, long or short haired, I don't think I've seen a pic of Mr C! Moms you've got to love them haven't you  
KJ -     
Murtle -        

Big loves to everyone else & enjoy the bank holiday weekend.

E.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oooo football was just sooooo nerve wracking last night!!!!  After Ronaldo missed his pen I cried!!! (I know, it's only a game & people are dying, etc, etc) so had to "watch" the other pens in the kitchen with DH shouting through what was going on!!

Was so worried about Mary, Mungo & Midge!!!

Anyway, more really bad cramps while watching footy & then again this am & a little bit more spotting (maybe a 50p this time - but not that shape!!)  

I'm really hoping it's implantation rather than early AF - but who knows in this horrid game?!!  


Next door neighbour is becoming neighbour from hell - I feel really gulity cos her DH left her after millions of affairs (he remarried within 12 months!) & she found herself a none too bright toy-boy whose wife had recently left him.

After a brief "relationship" with this bloke - approx 5 months a couple of nights a week and th eodd weekend day, he decided it wasn't what he wanted.

Poor old Linda went to pieces "But he's the one...when I'm with him I'm whole again"  & other revolting comments!!     Anyway, she keeps texting him, writing him letters, stalking him, turning up at his salsa classes & sobbing!  I forced her to see her GP who's put her on anti ds but she's a nightmare.

She sees me come home & , before I've put the key in the lock, she's round!  With the ivf it's worse as she uses it as an excuse to tell me all about him (again & again & again!!!) - she says "How are you?" before I've answered she says "I've texted him, I know I shouldn't but..."

Yesterday she rang my doorbell & I hid!!  She knew I was in (our door has a chubb style lock & before now she's just opened the door and shouted, "Hi, it's only me shall I put the kettle on if you're in the loo?!!"   ) - so I'd made sure the door was locked!

Trouble is, I then can't even go out into the garden!  I feel trapped!  Anway, she rang the doorbell again about an hour later so I answered ...45 mins later she was still going over what she'd told me the day before!!

Drives me mad!!  She works at a school as a cleaner/staffroom housekeeper which means she's home when I am...including the whole holidays!!!  I will go completely insane if I have to hide every day!!  

Oh well, perhaps she'll find someone else!!

Erica - have a really fab time doing your great dancing!!

Holly - So good to hear from you gorgeous!  I shall be good now - only going to test on SUnday & even if it's neg will not worry too much as might be lateish implantation!  Get me...all talk!!!

Molly - don't work too hard!  Have you been to the gee gees recently?  Any winners?!
Glad the wedding was fun - we've got a couple of evening dos to go to this year - so my fab dancing will also be on display!!  I LOVE that Bodyrockers song - "I like the way you move"...sadly my routine to that is quite dangerous & v v scary!!

Love to everyone else

Must go & eat something!!!

Jess xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

That's it!  We need to move!  Sneaked out into my own back garden for 5 mins sunshine ...Linda sticks her head over the fence "Any news...I went to salsa last night...do you fancy coming over for a cup of tea?"

No, I bloody don't... I want to be able to enjoy my own back garden without my neighbour appearing over the fence every 2 mins!!!   

How do I tell her politely?  (I'm not v good at this...I either say nothing, but fume inside, or blurt things out & upset people!!)

HELP!!!!

Jess xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a swiftie - will catch up properly soon, I promise...
Wanted to send Jess a ton of             . If it's any help, I spotted on my last 2ww wait, too - my con thought it was because of the Clexane, so DON'T panic. And don't, whatever you, test early again you naughty girl. Your doc gives you a specific date to test, because anything before then isn't accurate          bad, bad, Jessica!         
Thank you to all of you for remembering my birthday   I was so touched, especially as I had difficulty remembering it myself!
KJ - fantastic news, honey. I am over the moon for you         
Huge loves to Erica, Jilly, Holly, Molly, Candy, Mooms and any of the other lovelies I've forgotten. Will catch up properly at the w/e, promisssssssssssssssssssssse...
Meanwhile, Jess: STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!
And I am rooting for you from the bottom of my heart. We all are.  
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Murtle: Wanted to send you a special              Your sister's news is the last thing in the world you want to hear on your 2ww, hun. Thinking of you and rooting for you - I'd love nothing more than for you to announce your own BFP back at her!
Love C xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Murtle no way, not only is she actually the words you descibed but to have annouced shes preggers, nooooooooooooooooo I am so sorry but as Cat says, with all our hearts we all pray that you can soon throw that one back at her !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh jess, don't you get any peace from your neighbour ? hoping that when you get the fabulous news and then shock us all with triplets that you won't mind her popping over so much as she can help when you are knee high in nappies x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Happy Birthday to Kim - of course!

Claire - thanks for wise words!!  No urges to test just yet!!  Spotting has stopped & so has cramping - not sure what this "means"!!  Must stop analysing!

Managed to avoid Linda (neighbour) & off for lovely walk on the beach with my fab mum!

Finally finished reports & have just emailed them - phew!

Think we'll go to the beach at Aldeburgh tomorrow - they do fab fish & chips - the queue stretches for miles (Dh will have to do that bit - as I'm in my "condition"    )  I shall, of course, be able to eat them though!

Think weather should be ok for tomorow!

Had a bit of an evil jealousy thing going on yesterday - practically accused DH of having an affair - gave me a lovely big hug when he came in from work, then I made him a cup of tea & we sat in lounge & I could smell coconut oil - really, really strongly!  It was all over his shirt  - he stank!

Poor bloke could offer no explanation - so I was not best pleased!  In the end he went & had a shower & changed his clothes.  I could still smell it when we went to bed.
He told me about 3 times that he had no idea where it had come from - his hands smelt of it too!

Anyway, after he'd gone to work this morning I put some moisturiser on my legs & then scratched my nose & I could smell bloody coconut oil again!!

Then it dawned on me... I'd been to the beautician's and she'd used it when she'd don'e my feet & legs!!    

DH had given me a lovely foot massage when he came home!!!     Rang him & apologised!!  He thought it was very funny if a tad    Must be the hormones!!

Right, really must get washed & dressed!!

Murtle - how are you?!  Hope you're surviving!


Love to all
Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Yay - deadline's now met after a few late nights, so I'm taking the rest of the day off! 

Jess - more        for you hun. Sounds really promising to me and I'm really excited for you and     for good news on Sunday! As for your neighbour - what a pain in the neck   She needs telling that she's too intrusive, but its hard to be tactful, and I'm sure you don't want to hurt her feelings. Think you might have to put up a trellis!   Not been to the gee-gees since March when we went to Cheltenham. Had a great day (was the Gold Cup) and had a couple of winners, so broke even. Must go again soon...

Murtle - hope you're doing okay on the 2ww. Any symptoms to report? Are you going   yet? More        for you, too.

Erica -   Hope you're having a fab time in Cork!

Jilly - hope you're less busy soon and can come on and tell us how you're doing. Any more   ?  I must confess I've not been to Fat Club for weeks now and must have put at least half a stone back on.... too scared to weigh myself!  

Catwoman -    Sorry I missed your birthday. Its lovely to see you back posting here! Still want to see pix of Hamish & Eve. 

Creaky - when are you going for FET? Is it imminent?  Your sis needs a great big SLAP! 

Holly - I was crying with laughter over your mum enquiring about your   !  How funny. BTW Also meant to say that Pizza sound clip you sent was hilarious - it has been much played and much forwarded to others! x Where are you working now? Any more admirers? Bet you're fighting them off, gorgeous one!

KJ - still on   or     with everything you've got to do?

Candy - sounds like you had a lovely meet with Starr & the others at the farm. Bet the boys had fun!  

Moomin - hope you're continuing to do well and days are more   for you.

Kelly - don't expect you'll have a chance to post - I'm sure you have your hands full, but if you're reading I sneaked a look at the photos of Isabel - a real beauty (and a lovely name). Happy birthday to Harry & Lily too!    

VIL & Moosey -    Congratulations to you - really pleased to read your news!

Starr-   Hope you're having a great time.

Struthie - I  about your "go pee-pee" command!  I think a bit of re-training might be in order - poor dog! 

Rachel -   too, and hope to hear from you soon.

Okay, Jess your mum's w**ker story reminded me to tell you all this funny story....
My BIL's cousin works as a hairdresser in Birmingham. She used to be a mobile hairdresser but recently converted her garage into a small salon so her clients now come to her. The other day this old man came in for a haircut. A friend of a friend had recommended her so she'd not seen him before. She put the gown on him and had a brief chat, then went into the house to make him a cup of coffee before she started. When she came back in she was absolutely HORRIFIED to catch him w**king!   His hand was going hell for leather under the gown!  She screamed at him: "You DIRTY BAST**D, what the hell do you think you're doing?!" and picked up the nearest hairbrush and started hitting him round the head with it! 

He started shouting: "WHAT?? WHAT ARE YOU HITTING ME FOR?" She said "I SAW what you were doing under there, you dirty old man, GET OUT!" Then the poor old man staggers to his feet, and takes his hand out from under the gown.......

....and he's holding his spectacles! He was only cleaning his glasses!    

Have a lovely weekend everyone. Look forward to loads of overdue GOOD NEWS next week!    
Love Molly xx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Molly - any tips for the races next Saturday (31st) in York? Off there for a hen weekend, and haven't got a clue where to start, but have saved up some betting money....    FET is on hold   I fell apart after our first month ttc naturally, which in all honestly was as likely as hell freezing over, my AF came early and I sobbed endlessly, not to mention 2 weeks of sleepless nights worrying/hoping   Dh still wants to go for once we've moved house, but I'm just not sure I can go through it..... 

Peeing myself at the glass cleaning thing...   


Jess - I'm going for the spotting being a positive sign.....got everything crossed for Sunday.....may be a bit rude as my parents are coming to stay, but i'll be waiting for news    I'd have told your neighbour to pee off by now.......

Murtle - how you doing Hope your coping with your sisters news ok      Frank'll do it for you!!! 

Crikey, no more personals, Frank has just walked straight past me, opened the back door gone into the garden.....  didn't realise he could do that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

loved that story Molly lmfao !

Murtle +++++ Jes +++++


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

*just popped on to wish Jess                                                        for Sunday                                               text me Sun with your Good News                remeber what I promised  Prem & Champions League &    *

Murtle.. when do you test?


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Just popped on to tell Murtle I saw someone on here yesterday who has a DD from a v small single embryo!

Hang on in there matey!


Molly - you are funny!  Perhaps you could come & be my neighbour instead of Linda - wouldn't mind you sticking your head over the fence!!

Been invited to other neighbours' on Sat evening for a curry & bevvies - hmm...orange juice for moi!  Linda will be there so will have to hear all about "Ady" - even though she's already told me!  Still, safety in numbers! 

Thanks to everyone for lovely kind wishes - really hope I don't let you down!!   Might have to tell a little white lie & steal a baby from the hospital! 

Have a great weekend!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Jess..all the      and     and      i can muster heading your way

murtle   i think i hate your sis and dont even know her so cant imagine how you feel  

happy weekends eveyone 

kj x

kj x


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I've finally time to post   Work in the morning   so staying in tonight 

Murtle..   you've gone very quiet   you OK?   keep your chin up matey.. we are all right behind you   xxx

Jess.. as if you could let us down   Sunday will soon be here   don't go reading to much into the signs.. or no signs.. everyone is sooo different.. Can t wait to hear your news xxxx

KJ..    Happy belated birthday to you.. sounds like you had a lovely day.. Stop pinching yourself .. it's real.. your a Mummy of    what a fab pressie xxxxxx

Erica.. Hope Cork is fab matey.. but are the Irish ready for you?? I very much doubt it... And as for your Mum   they could never be ready for her   Hope Mum behaved   As if .. Where is our meet then?? I've been very patient haven't I   xxx

Molly      Loved the story     sounds like something I'd do (the hitting someone with a hairbrush)   Have a lovely weekend xxx & get back on the scales   it wont be too frightening.. xxxx

Candy.. How was the farm? Are the Boys OK? xxxxx

Creaky..   sorry to hear you have a rough time too.. ttc never gets any easier does it.. Do you think you will do FET? we would all be right behind you xxxxx

Catwoman.. Any more pics of your gorgeous twins? Hope you OK xxxxx

Holly.. We won the footy    & my pants were almost dry   When is your Hol? xxxx

Struthie.. How's SW going? xxxxxxxxx

Moomin.. Hope your OK  xxxx

Kelly.. How life with 4   Hope your not over doing it xxxxx

Starr..      

Have a fab weekend everyone xxxxx 
I will try & post more often.. work seems to get in the way xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess, can hardly sleep thinking about this cycle, praying for good news tommorow or today if you are actually human and do test early 

Murtle thinking of you and wishing you the 2ww flys by with amazing results, what is your test date ?

Jilly thanks for asking after us, it was the Zoo and we all had a great time thanks, really lovely place and 36 was our personal guide, she could even talk to the tigers     btw wheres your news ?

Love to Erica, Holly, Molly, Louby, Creaky, Cat. moom, Kelly et all Cx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this a way!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141592.0


----------

